# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  سوالات پیرامون کدسوابق تحصیلی پیش دانشگاهی

## yasin tahazadeh

سلا م بچه های من نتونستم نمرات پیش دانشگاهیموتوسامانه سوابق تحصیلی ببینم.شماتونستید؟من سال 93پیش دانشگاهی گرقتم

----------


## amin firoozniya

من كه گرفتم مشكلي هم پيش نيمد . فكر مي كنم كد شهرتون رو نداري . اگه برگه ريز نمرات نهايي سوم داشته باشي روش نوشته . اگي مشكلي داشتي پيام بذار تونستم بهت بگم .

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

کددانش آموزی سوم وپیش باهم فرق داره ؟یاواسه پیش دانشگاهی یک کدجدیددانش آموزی بهمون میدن؟

----------


## amin firoozniya

> کددانش آموزی سوم وپیش باهم فرق داره ؟یاواسه پیش دانشگاهی یک کدجدیددانش آموزی بهمون میدن؟


فكر نكنم . چون پارسال سوم رو تاييد كردي نيازي به سوم ديگه نيست . همون پيش كافيه .

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

کسی به من گفت کددانش آموزی سوم وپیشت باهم فرق داره واسه این خاطربایدبری واسه پیش دانش گاهی کددانش آموزی جدیدازمدرست بگیری

----------


## khaan

> کسی به من گفت کددانش آموزی سوم وپیشت باهم فرق داره واسه این خاطربایدبری واسه پیش دانش گاهی کددانش آموزی جدیدازمدرست بگیری


اگه درر فاصله بین دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی اطلاعات شناسنامه ایت رو عوض کرده باشی کد دانش آموزی دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهیت باهم فرق میکنن. به هر حال هر دوتاش رو هم در کارنامه هم در برگه سوابق ریزنمرات هم در گواهی موقت پیش و هم در اصل مدرک پیش میتونی مشاهده کنی.

----------


## Ritalin

مشکل حل شد.
ممنون *Mahdiyeh313*

----------


## mraday

منم نتونستم كسي تا حالا گرفته؟

----------


## Ritalin

> منم نتونستم كسي تا حالا گرفته؟


من بعدازظهر تایید کردم .

----------


## joozef

آدرس سایتش چیه ؟؟؟

----------


## Nahal

> آدرس سایتش چیه ؟؟؟


وزارت آموزش و پرورش - ورود داوطلب

----------


## کـاملیـا

> منم نتونستم كسي تا حالا گرفته؟


*منـم تونسـتم .*

----------


## Ali.psy

> اگه درر فاصله بین دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی اطلاعات شناسنامه ایت رو عوض کرده باشی کد دانش آموزی دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهیت باهم فرق میکنن. به هر حال هر دوتاش رو هم در کارنامه هم در برگه سوابق ریزنمرات هم در گواهی موقت پیش و هم در اصل مدرک پیش میتونی مشاهده کنی.


کدسوابق تحصیلی سوم و پیش 15 رقمیه؟ :Yahoo (110):   مگه کدمنطقه بعد صفر بعد کد دانش اموزی نیست؟یه عددم اضافه زده؟

----------


## aref666666

از چه سایتی باید گرفت

----------


## 19behnma91

من سال 89 گرفتم پیش رو ... برا من بی تاثیره برا همینم چیزی رو نمیتونم ببینم ...

----------


## Ritalin

> از چه سایتی باید گرفت


دیپ کد

----------


## amir.abs

منم نمیتونم ببینم  
از روی برگه ریز نمراتم وارد کردم اما نشد 
کنکوری های 95 نمیتونن الان ببینن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Majid.VZ

سلام
من اطلاعات رو کاملا صحیح وارد می‌کنم اما نمی‌تونم کارنامه ی پیش دانشگاهی رو دریافت کنم با اینکه بنده فارغ التحصیل هستم

----------


## Nahal

من سوم رو میتونم ببینم اما پیش رو نه...دلیلش چیه؟

----------


## Ali.psy

> من سوم رو میتونم ببینم اما پیش رو نه...دلیلش چیه؟ ������


سوم شما 15 رقمیه؟کد منطقه صفر بعد کد دانش اموزی و یه عدد اضافی؟

----------


## Egotist

> من سوم رو میتونم ببینم اما پیش رو نه...دلیلش چیه؟ ������



dip mojadadia ham bayad taeed konn?

----------


## Nahal

> سوم شما 15 رقمیه؟کد منطقه صفر بعد کد دانش اموزی و یه عدد اضافی؟


بله همینطوره...

----------


## Nahal

> dip mojadadia ham bayad taeed konn?


نميدونم...سوم رو براي من نوشته شما قبلا تاييد كرديد...پیش رو هم  نمیتونم ببینم...

----------


## K0nkurii1111

دوتا كد ميدن؟؟پس قضيه ي ديپ مجدد چي ميشه؟؟كسي ميدونه؟؟؟

----------


## poorak-20

> نميدونم...سوم رو براي من نوشته شما قبلا تاييد كرديد...پیش رو هم  نمیتونم ببینم...


منم پیشو نمیتونم ببینم!واس تو درست شد!؟
-----
چرا امسال دوتا شده
باید چیکار کرد!؟

----------


## Nahal

> منم پیشو نمیتونم ببینم!واس تو درست شد!؟-----چرا امسال دوتا شدهباید چیکار کرد!؟


نه عزیز درست نشده نمیتونم پیش رو ببینم...������لطفا هر کسی اطلاعی در این مورد داره راهنمایی کنه...

----------


## Majid.VZ

> منم پیشو نمیتونم ببینم!واس تو درست شد!؟
> -----
> چرا امسال دوتا شده
> باید چیکار کرد!؟





> نه عزیز درست نشده نمیتونم پیش رو ببینم...������لطفا هر کسی اطلاعی در این مورد داره راهنمایی کنه...


دارم کلافه می‌شم!!
چرا نمی‌شه کدِ پیش رو گرفت؟؟
شما هم پشتِ کنکوری هستین؟

----------


## Last.Behi

من واسه پیشو گرفتم مشکلی نبود.فقط یه سوال شماها زیست پیش رو چنو شدید من 18 شدم خیلی کمه؟؟؟؟ینی از اون 5درصد هیچی بهم نمیرسه؟؟

----------


## Nahal

> دارم کلافه می‌شم!!چرا نمی‌شه کدِ پیش رو گرفت؟؟شما هم پشتِ کنکوری هستین؟


نمیدونم...بله فارغ التحصیلم...

----------


## Majid.VZ

> نمیدونم...بله فارغ التحصیلم...


من فردا یه سر حتما می‌رم تا تکلیف روشن بشه!! شاید مشکل از مدرسه باشه یا اطلاعات رو اشتباه وارد کرده باشن یا خدایی نکرده درسها پاس نشده باشن یا....

----------


## INFERNAL

بالاخره واسه پیش رو ام گرفتم...!
منه خر کد دانش آموزی سوم رو واسه پیش میزدم :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (110): 
گفتم که حواستون باشه شما از این کارا نکنید :Yahoo (68):

----------


## Majid.VZ

> بالاخره واسه پیش رو ام گرفتم...!
> منه خر کد دانش آموزی سوم رو واسه پیش میزدم
> گفتم که حواستون باشه شما از این کارا نکنید


عه!!
مگه فرق داره؟
از کجا کد دانش آموزیِ پیش رو گرفتی؟؟

----------


## Ali.psy

> بالاخره واسه پیش رو ام گرفتم...!
> منه خر کد دانش آموزی سوم رو واسه پیش میزدم
> گفتم که حواستون باشه شما از این کارا نکنید


دوستم پیش رو هم با کد دانش اموزی سوم گرفته....مال تو چرا نشده؟ :Yahoo (110):

----------


## INFERNAL

> عه!!
> مگه فرق داره؟
> از کجا کد دانش آموزیِ پیش رو گرفتی؟؟


خودمم نمیدونستم که فرق داره...!
تو کارنامه ی پیش دانشگاهی نوشته

----------


## INFERNAL

> دوستم پیش رو هم با کد دانش اموزی سوم گرفته....مال تو چرا نشده؟


هیچی واسه گفتن ندارم :Yahoo (110): 
واسه سوم رو میزدم نمیرفت...!

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> خودمم نمیدونستم که فرق داره...!
> تو کارنامه ی پیش دانشگاهی نوشته


کددانش آموزی پیش وسوم من یکیه ولی واسه من پیشوبازنکرد.

----------


## INFERNAL

> کددانش آموزی پیش وسوم من یکیه ولی واسه من پیشوبازنکرد.


ینی رسما واسه هر کس یه جوریه...!
نمیدونم والا نظری ندارم

----------


## Majid.VZ

> خودمم نمیدونستم که فرق داره...!
> تو کارنامه ی پیش دانشگاهی نوشته


من هنوز کارنامه ی پیش رو نگرفتم
فردا می‌رم مدرسه می‌گیرم

----------


## INFERNAL

> من هنوز کارنامه ی پیش رو نگرفتم
> فردا می‌رم مدرسه می‌گیرم


آره حتما برو واست دردسر نشه

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

اوناییکه کددانش اموزی سوم پیششون فرق داره توکارنامشون نگاه کردن فرق داره ؟یارفتن مدرسه یک کدجدیدپیش دانشگاهی بهشون دادن؟

----------


## poorak-20

> نه عزیز درست نشده نمیتونم پیش رو ببینم...������لطفا هر کسی اطلاعی در این مورد داره راهنمایی کنه...


عه توام نتونستی ببینی:/منم هنوز نتونستمد!درخواست رسیدگیم ک میزنم میگه حروف وارد شده مغایرت داره!!در صورتی ک درسته!
من فردا میپرسم بهت میگم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## poorak-20

> دارم کلافه می‌شم!!
> چرا نمی‌شه کدِ پیش رو گرفت؟؟
> شما هم پشتِ کنکوری هستین؟


بله منم پشت کنکورم!
نمیدونم مشکل از کجاست:/

----------


## New person

دوستان فک کنم سایت مشکل داره

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk

----------


## nacli

عاغا منم فارغ التحصیلم اما هنوز یکی از دروس پیش رو پاس نکردم میخوام بزارم واسه شهریور پاس کنم. مشکلی پیش نمیاد واسه کنکور؟

----------


## nacli

و اینکه آیا حتما سوابق تحصیلی باید تایید شه؟؟؟ اگه تایید نشه مشکلی پیش میاد؟(پارسال سوم رو تایید کردم(

----------


## New person

دوستانی که می گویند کد دانش آموزی پیش و سوم ما متفاوته. توی فرم ثبت نام کنکور سراسری تنها یک کادر تحت عنوان کد دانش آموزی وجود داره. شما چه جوری دوتاشونو وارد می کنید؟؟؟؟؟!!!! فکر نکنم کد دانش آموز متغیر باشه بلکه ثابته

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk

----------


## Fatemeh76

از کجا باید ببینیمشون؟؟؟؟

----------


## mahdi100

> از کجا باید ببینیمشون؟؟؟؟


وزارت آموزش و پرورش - سامانه مشاهده و دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی برو اینجا نمایش کارنامه داوطلب را بزنی مشخصات را تکمیل کنی میاره

----------


## optician

> سلا م بچه های من نتونستم نمرات پیش دانشگاهیموتوسامانه سوابق تحصیلی ببینم.شماتونستید؟من سال 93پیش دانشگاهی گرقتم


مشکل کار کجاست؟

اولا باید کد دانش آموزی رو داشته باشی.. اگه سال پیش کنکور دادی تو برگه ثبت نامت هست...توی کارنامت هم هست

کد منطقه ، شهرتو از لیست زیر پیدا کن

بقیه اش هم مشکلی نداره

*استان آذربايجان شرقي*
*1813 آذرشهر*
*1810 اسكو*
*1869 انزاب*
*1832 اهر*
*1895 ايلخچي*
*1815 بستان آباد*
*1861 بناب*
*1801 تبريز (ناحيه 1)*
* 1802 تبريز (ناحيه 2)*
* 1803 تبريز (ناحيه 3)*
*1804 تبريز (ناحيه 4)*
*1805 تبريز (ناحيه 5)*
*1879 تركمانچاى*
*1891 تيكمه داش*
*1867 جلفا*
*1887 چاراويماق*
*1836 خاروانا*
*1837 خداآفرين*
*1825 خسروشهر*
*1823 خواجه*
*1854 سراب*
*1817 شبستر*
*1818 صوفيان*
*1859 عجب شير*
*1889 عشايرى آذربايجان شرقي*
*1838 كاغذكنان*
*1839 كليبر*
*1878 كندوان*
*1827 گوگان*
*1857 مراغه*
*1865 مرند*
*1863 ملكان*
*1821 مهربان*
*1877 ميانه*
*1893 نظركهريز*
*1835 ورزقان*
*1820 هريس*
*1884 هشترود*
*1833 هوراند*
*استان آذربايجان غربي* *2901 اروميه (ناحيه 1)*
* 2902 اروميه (ناحيه 2)*
*2946 اشنويه*
*2909 انزل*
*2929 بوكان*
*2920 پلدشت*
*2937 پيرانشهر*
*2935 تكاب*
*2922 چالدران*
*2913 چايپاره*
*2910 خوى*
*2940 سردشت*
*2925 سلماس*
*2954 سوماى برادوست*
*2948 سيلوانا*
*2933 شاهين دژ*
*2918 شوط*
*2955 عشايرى آذربايجان غربي*
*2952 كشاورز*
*2916 ماكو*
*2950 مرحمت آباد*
*2927 مهاباد*
*2931 مياندوآب*
*2957 نازلو*
*2943 نقده*
*استان اردبيل*
*1901 اردبيل (ناحيه 1)*
* 1902 اردبيل (ناحيه 2)*
*1945 ارشق*
*1936 اصلان دوز*
*1942 انگوت*
*1935 بيله سوار*
*1932 پارس آباد*
*1917 خلخال*
*1920 خورش رستم*
*1949 سرعين*
*1926 سنجبدگيوى*
*1923 شاهرود*
*1947 قشلاق دشت*
*1951 مشكين شرقي (لاهرود)*
*1938 مشكين شهر*
*1929 مغان (گرمي)*
*1914 نمين*
*1911 نير*
*1940 هير*
*استان اصفهان*
*1773 آران و بيدگل*
*1726 اردستان*
* 1701 اصفهان (ناحيه 1)*
*1702 اصفهان (ناحيه2 )*
*1703 اصفهان (ناحيه 3)*
* 1704 اصفهان (ناحيه4 )*
*1705 اصفهان (ناحيه 5)*
*1787 امامزاده*
*1733 باغ بهادران*
*1724 برخوار*
*1783 بن رود*
*1743 بوئين و مياندشت*
*1774 پيربكران*
*1764 تيران و كرون*
*1713 جرقويه سفلي*
*1717 جرقويه عليا*
*1781 جلگه*
*1730 جي*
*1741 چادگان*
*1766 خميني شهر*
*1750 خوانسار*
*1759 خور و بيابانك*
*1737 دهاقان (سميرم سفلي)*
*1728 زرين شهر (لنجان)*
*1785 زواره*
*1748 سميرم*
*1720 شاهين شهر*
*1735 شهرضا (قمشه)*
*1739 فريدن*
*1746 فريدون شهر*
*1745 فلاورجان*
*1769 كاشان*
*1715 كوهپايه*
*1753 گلپايگان*
*1731 مباركه*
*1775 مهردشت*
*1722 ميمه*
*1756 نائين*
*1761 نجف آباد*
*1779 نطنز*
*استان البرز*
*1213 اشتهارد*
*1261 ساوجبلاغ*
*1265 طالقان*
*1293 نظرآباد*
*ادامه استان البرز*
*1245 كرج (ناحيه 1)*
*1246 كرج (ناحيه 2)*
*1247 كرج (ناحيه 3) این ناحیه ممکن کد آن 2403 باشد*
* 1248 كرج (ناحيه 4)*
*استان ايلام*
*3412 آبدانان*
*3401 ايلام*
*3403 ايوان*
*3432 بدره*
*3419 چرداول*
*3450 چوار*
*3406 دره شهر*
*3416 دهلران*
*3452 زرين آباد*
*3423 شيروان*
*3444 عشايرى ايلام*
*3430 ملكشاهي*
*3456 موسيان*
*3426 مهران*
*3454 هليلان*
*استان بوشهر*
*5139 بردخون*
*5109 بندرريگ*
*5101 بوشهر*
*5125 تنگستان (اهرم)*
*5135 جم*
*5104 خارك*
*5116 دشتستان (برازجان)*
*5131 دشتي (خورموج)*
*5128 دلوار*
*5137 دير*
*5112 ديلم*
*5119 سعدآباد*
*5122 شبانكاره*
*5141 عسلويه*
*5107 كاكي*
*5134 كنگان*
*5106 گناوه*
*شهر تهران*
*1121 تهران (فني و حرف هاى)*
* 1101 تهران (منطقه 1)*
*( 1102 تهران (منطقه 2)*
*( 1103 تهران (منطقه3 )*
*( 1104 تهران (منطقه 4)*
*( 1105 تهران (منطقه 5)*
*( 1106 تهران (منطقه 6)*
*( 1107 تهران (منطقه7 )*
*( 1108 تهران (منطقه 8)*
*( 1109 تهران (منطقه9 )*
*( 1110 تهران (منطقه 10)*
*( 1111 تهران (منطقه 11)*
*( 1112 تهران (منطقه 12)*
*( 1113 تهران (منطقه 13)*
*( 1114 تهران (منطقه 14)*
*( 1115 تهران (منطقه 15)*
*( 1116 تهران (منطقه 16)*
*( 1117 تهران (منطقه 17)*
*( 1118 تهران (منطقه 18)*
*( 1119 تهران (منطقه 19)*
*شهرستان هاي استان تهران*
*1292 اسلامشهر*
*1257 بوستان و گلستان*
*1275 پاكدشت (پلشت)*
*1287 پيشوا*
*ادامه شهرستان هاي استان تهران*
*1273 جوادآباد*
*1289 چهاردانگه*
*1281 دماوند*
*1255 رباط كريم*
*1283 رودهن*
*( 1220 شهررى (ناحيه 1)*
*( 1221 شهررى (ناحيه 2)*
*1217 شهرقدس*
*1251 شهريار*
*1211 فشافويه*
*1285 فيروزكوه*
*1272 قرچك*
*1215 كهريزك*
*1253 ملارد*
*1271 ورامين*
*استان چهارمحال و بختيارى*
*3109 اردل*
*3107 بروجن*
*3133 بلداجي*
*3126 بن*
*3131 خانميرزا*
*3124 سامان*
*( 3101 شهركرد (ناحيه 1)*
*( 3102 شهركرد (ناحيه 2)*
*3144 عشايري چهارمحال وبختيارى*
*3112 فارسان*
*3119 فلارد*
*3115 كوهرنگ*
*3104 كيار*
*3129 گندمان*
*3122 لاران*
*3118 لردگان*
*3127 ميانكوه*
*استان خراسان رضوي*
*1609 احمدآباد*
*1666 باخرز*
*1680 بجستان*
*1676 بردسكن*
*1637 تايباد*
*1610 تبادكان*
*1664 تخت جلگه*
*1639 تربت جام*
*1643 تربت حيدريه*
*1659 جغتاى*
*1689 جلگه رخ*
*1662 جوين*
*1614 چناران*
*1698 خليل آباد*
*1649 خواف*
*1615 خوشاب*
*1671 داورزن*
*1651 درگز*
*1645 رشتخوار*
*1632 رضويه*
*1644 زاوه*
*1657 زبرخان*
*1655 سبزوار*
*1616 سرخس*
*1692 سرولايت*
*1656 ششتمد*
*1641 صالح آباد*
*1611 طرقبه*
*1612 فريمان*
*1670 قوچان*
*1673 كاشمر*
*ادامه استان خراسان رضوي*
*1697 كدكن*
*1613 كلات*
*1675 كوهسرخ*
*1646 گلبهار*
*1678 گناباد*
*( 1601 مشهد (ناحيه 1)*
*( 1602 مشهد (ناحيه 2)*
*( 1603 مشهد (ناحيه 3)*
*( 1604 مشهد (ناحيه 4)*
*( 1605 مشهد (ناحيه 5)*
*( 1606 مشهد (ناحيه 6)*
*( 1607 مشهد (ناحيه 7)*
*1694 مه ولات*
*1647 ميان جلگه*
*1653 نوخندان*
*1690 نيشابور*
*استان خراسان جنوبي*
*2265 بشرويه*
*2201 بيرجند*
*2291 خوسف*
*2230 درميان*
*2242 زيركوه*
*2268 سرايان*
*2221 سربيشه*
*2263 فردوس*
*2288 قائنات*
*2235 نهبندان*
*استان خراسان شمالي*
*2118 اسفراين*
*2128 بام و صفي آباد*
*2101 بجنورد*
*2122 جاجرم*
*2124 رازوجرگلان*
*2161 شيروان*
*2187 فاروج*
*2126 مانه و سملقان*
*استان خوزستان*
*3609 آبادان*
*3625 آغاجارى*
*3613 اروندكنار*
*3690 الوارگرمسيرى*
*3677 اميديه*
*3678 انديكا*
*3636 انديمشك*
*( 3601 اهواز (ناحيه 1)*
*( 3602 اهواز (ناحيه 2)*
*( 3603 اهواز (ناحيه 3)*
*( 3604 اهواز (ناحيه 3)*
*3616 ايذه*
*3619 باغملك جانكي*
*3608 باوى*
*3642 بستان*
*3660 بندرامام خميني*
*3622 بهبهان*
*3694 حميديه*
*3627 خرمشهر*
*3630 دزفول*
*3639 دشت آزادگان*
*3617 دهدز*
*3651 رامشير*
*3649 رامهرمز*
*3624 زيدون*
*3680 سردشت دزفول*
*3654 شادگان*
*3692 شاوور*
*ادامه استان خوزستان*
*3633 شوش*
*3673 شوشتر*
*3620 صيدون*
*3688 عشايرى خوزستان*
*3676 گتوند*
*3668 لالي*
*3657 ماهشهر*
*3665 مسجدسليمان*
*3670 هفتگل*
*3663 هنديجان*
*3645 هويزه*
*استان زنجان*
*5711 ابهر*
*5725 افشار*
*5745 انگوران*
*5734 ايجرود*
*5743 بزينه رود*
*5723 خدابنده*
*5712 خرمدره*
*( 5701 زنجان (ناحيه 1)*
*( 5702 زنجان (ناحيه 2)*
*5731 زنجانرود*
*5747 سجاسرود*
*5714 سلطانيه*
*5705 طارم*
*5708 ماه نشان*
*استان سمنان*
*6022 اميرآباد*
*6011 بسطام*
*6027 بيارجمند*
*6018 دامغان*
*6029 سرخه*
*6001 سمنان*
*6009 شاهرود*
*6026 گرمسار*
*6006 مهدى شهر و شهميرزاد*
*6015 ميامي*
*استان سيستان و بلوچستان*
*4919 ايرانشهر*
*4925 بزمان*
*4960 بم پشت*
*4922 بمپور*
*4958 بنت*
*4908 بنجار*
*4907 پشت آب*
*4952 جالق*
*4936 چاه بهار*
*4939 خاش*
*4946 دشتيارى*
*4956 دلگان*
*4904 زابل*
*4945 زابلي*
*( 4901 زاهدان (ناحيه 1*
*( 4902 زاهدان (ناحيه 2*
*4941 سراوان*
*4927 سرباز*
*4928 سرباز (راسك)*
*4943 سيب و سوران*
*4913 شهركي و ناروئي*
*4910 شيب آب*
*4977 عشايري سيستان وبلوچستان*
*4924 فنوج*
*4933 قصرقند*
*4937 كنارك*
*4923 لاشار*
*ادامه استان سيستان و بلوچستان*
*4916 ميان كنگي*
*4948 ميرجاوه*
*4950 نصرت آباد*
*4954 نوك آباد*
*4930 نيك شهر*
*استان فارس*
*2320 آباده*
*2392 آباده طشك*
*2318 ارژن (كوهمره سرخي)*
*2372 ارسنجان*
*2327 استهبان*
*2384 اشكنان*
*2325 اقليد*
*2366 اوز*
*2382 بابامنيرماهورميلاتي*
*2351 بالاده*
*2322 بوانات*
*2361 بيرم*
*2339 بيضا*
*2374 پاسارگاد*
*2362 جويم*
*2330 جهرم*
*2311 خرامه*
*2321 خرم بيد*
*2352 خشت و كمارج*
*2331 خفر*
*2367 خنج*
*2333 داراب*
*2376 درودزن*
*2310 دشمن زيارى*
*2381 رستم*
*2313 زرقان*
*2335 زرين دشت*
*2337 سپيدان*
*2326 سده*
*2324 سرچهان*
*2314 سروستان*
*2342 ششده و قره بلاغ*
*2343 شيب كوه*
*( 2301 شيراز (ناحيه 1*
*( 2302 شيراز (ناحيه 2*
*( 2303 شيراز (ناحيه 3*
*( 2304 شيراز (ناحيه 4*
*2391 عشايرى فارس*
*2386 علا و مرودشت*
*2346 فراشبند*
*2394 فرگ*
*2341 فسا*
*2345 فيروزآباد*
*2356 قايميه*
*2348 قيروكارزين*
*2350 كازرون*
*2371 كامفيروز*
*2316 كوار*
*2354 كهمره*
*2364 گراش*
*2358 گله دار*
*2360 لارستان*
*2368 لامرد*
*2370 مرودشت*
*2397 مشهدمرغاب (قادرآباد)*
*2380 ممسني*
*2369 مهر*
*2396 ميمند*
*2390 ني ريز*
*استان قزوين*
*4630 آبيك*
*4633 آوج*
*4647 اسفرورين*
*4645 البرز*
*4636 بوئين زهرا*
*4617 تاكستان*
*4643 خرمدشت*
*4639 رودبار الموت*
*4640 رودبار شهرستان*
*4649 شال*
*4620 ضياءآباد*
*4641 طارم سفلي*
*( 4628 قزوين (ناحيه 1*
*( 4629 قزوين (ناحيه 2*
*استان قم*
*2538 جعفرآباد*
*2535 خلجستان*
*2537 قم. كهك (نوفل لوشاتو)*
*( 2531 قم (ناحيه 1*
*( 2532 قم (ناحيه 2*
*( 2534 قم (ناحيه 3*
*( 2540 قم (ناحيه 4*
*استان كردستان*
*5811 بانه*
*5815 بيجار*
*5823 دهگلان*
*5805 ديواندره*
*5834 زيويه*
*5829 سروآباد*
*5838 سريش آباد*
*5818 سقز*
*( 5801 سنندج (ناحيه 1*
*( 5802 سنندج (ناحيه 2*
*5820 قروه*
*5808 كامياران*
*5830 كراني*
*5836 كلاترزان*
*5825 مريوان*
*5832 موچش*
*استان كرمان*
*3841 ارزوئيه*
*3822 انار*
*3839 بافت*
*3833 بردسير*
*3823 بم*
*3818 جيرفت*
*3861 چترود*
*3844 رابر*
*3808 راور*
*3826 راين*
*3821 رفسنجان*
*3807 رودبار*
*3847 ريگان*
*3853 زرند*
*3831 سيرجان*
*3810 شهداد*
*3836 شهربابك*
*3877 عشايرى كرمان*
*3859 عنبرآباد*
*3845 فارياب*
*3863 فهرج*
*3851 قلعه گنج*
*( 3801 كرمان (ناحيه 1*
*( 3802 كرمان (ناحيه 2*
*3820 كشكوئيه*
*مه استان كرمان*
*3856 كوهبنان*
*3846 كهنوج*
*3813 گلباف*
*3815 ماهان*
*3849 منوجان*
*3829 نرماشير*
*3865 نوق*
*استان كرمانشاه*
*3537 اسلام آباد*
*3546 باينگان*
*3554 بيستون*
*3520 پاوه (اورامانات)*
*3535 ثلاث باباجاني*
*3530 جوانرود*
*3550 حميل*
*3548 دينور*
*3533 روانسر*
*3517 سرپل ذهاب*
*3527 سنقركليايي*
*3506 صحنه*
*3590 عشايرى سياركرمانشاه*
*3514 قصرشيرين*
*( 3501 كرمانشاه (ناحيه 1*
*( 3502 كرمانشاه (ناحيه 2*
*( 3503 كرمانشاه (ناحيه 3*
*3540 كرند غرب*
*3511 كنگاور*
*3556 گواور*
*3552 گهواره*
*3545 گيلانغرب*
*3538 ماهيدشت*
*3524 نوسود*
*3509 هرسين*
*استان كهگيلويه و بويراحمد*
*4275 باشت*
*4269 بهمئي*
*4277 چاروسا*
*4266 چرام*
*4261 دنا*
*4263 دهدشت (كهكيلويه)*
*4282 ديشموك*
*4288 عشايرى كهكيلويه وبويراحمد*
*4271 گچساران*
*4264 لنده*
*4280 لوداب*
*4278 مارگون*
*4259 ياسوج*
*استان گلستان*
*2794 آزادشهر*
*2779 آق قلا*
*2747 بندرتركمن*
*2757 بندرگز*
*2761 راميان*
*2753 علي آباد*
*2755 كردكوى*
*2767 كلاله*
*2764 گاليكش*
*2775 گرگان*
*( 2777 گرگان (ناحيه 1*
*( 2778 گرگان (ناحيه 2*
*2749 گميشان*
*2759 گنبدكاووس*
*2765 مراوه تپه*
*2763 مينودشت*
*استان گيلان*
*3764 آستارا*
*3750 آستانه اشرفيه*
*3770 اتاقور*
*3728 املش*
*3716 بندرانزلي*
*3753 بندركياشهر*
*3733 تالش*
*3747 تولمات*
*3774 چابكسر*
*3707 خشكبيجار*
*3706 خمام*
*3724 ديلمان*
*3768 رحمت آباد و بلوكات*
*3730 رحيم آباد*
*( 3701 رشت (ناحيه 1*
*( 3702 رشت (ناحيه 2*
*3735 رضوانشهر*
*3759 رودبار*
*3772 رودبنه*
*3725 رودسر*
*3713 سنگر*
*3722 سياهكل*
*3742 شفت*
*3745 صومعه سرا*
*3761 عمارلو*
*3740 فومن*
*3727 كلاچاى*
*3708 كوچصفهان*
*3766 كومله*
*3719 لاهيجان*
*3711 لشت نشا*
*3756 لنگرود*
*3737 ماسال و شاندرمن*
*استان لرستان*
*5426 ازنا*
*5432 اشترينان*
*5407 الشتر*
*5423 اليگودرز*
*5429 بروجرد*
*5405 پاپي (راه آهن)*
*5413 پلدختر (ملاوى)*
*5439 چغلوندى*
*5409 چگني*
*( 5401 خرم آباد (ناحيه 1*
*( 5402 خرم آباد (ناحيه 2*
*5435 دورود*
*5438 رومشگان*
*5411 زاغه*
*5443 ززو ماهرو*
*5437 سيلاخور*
*5421 طرحان*
*5488 عشايرى لرستان*
*5447 كاكاوند*
*5420 كوهدشت*
*5445 كوهنان*
*5441 معمولان*
*5417 نورآباد (دلفان)*
*5415 ويسيان*
*استان مازندران*
*2013 آمل*
*2022 بابل*
*2026 بابلسر*
*2074 بلده*
*2024 بندپي شرقي*
*2025 بندپي غربي*
*ادامه استان مازندران*
*2030 بهشهر*
*2027 بهنمير*
*2041 تنكابن*
*2039 جويبار*
*2093 چالوس*
*2072 چمستان*
*2011 چهاردانگه*
*2008 دودانگه*
*2045 رامسر*
*( 2001 سارى (ناحيه 1*
*( 2002 سارى (ناحيه 2*
*2051 سوادكوه*
*2052 شيرگاه*
*2042 عباس آباد*
*2028 فريدونكنار*
*2037 قائم شهر*
*2071 كجور*
*2096 كلاردشت*
*2038 كياكلا*
*2032 گلوگاه*
*2017 لاريجان*
*2010 مياندرود*
*2035 نكا*
*2070 نور*
*2082 نوشهر*
*2020 هراز*
*استان مركزى*
*1520 آشتيان*
*( 1501 اراك (ناحيه 1*
*( 1502 اراك (ناحيه 2*
*1530 تفرش*
*1550 خمين*
*1509 خنداب*
*1570 دليجان*
*1543 زرنديه*
*1540 ساوه*
*1581 سربند*
*1580 شازند (سربند)*
*1535 فراهان*
*1506 كميجان*
*1555 محلات*
*1545 نوبران*
*استان هرمزگان*
*5034 ابوموسي*
*5016 بستك*
*5026 بشاگرد*
*( 5001 بندرعباس (ناحيه 1*
*( 5002 بندرعباس (ناحيه 2*
*5014 بندرلنگه*
*5024 بيابان سيريك*
*5019 پارسيان*
*5011 جاسك*
*5009 حاجي آباد*
*5004 خمير*
*5028 رودان*
*5029 رودخانه*
*5036 سندرك*
 ____*5038 شهاب*
*5013 شيب كوه*
*5006 فين و سياهو*
*5022 قشم*
*5032 كيش*
*5025 ميناب*
*5040 هرمز*
*استان همدان*
*5503 اسدآباد*
*5514 بهار*
*5525 تويسركان*
*5536 جوكار*
*5533 خزل*
*5511 رزن*
*5523 سامن*
*5512 سردرود*
*5560 عشايرى همدان*
*5506 فامنين*
*5540 قروه درجزين*
*5542 قلقل رود (فرسفج)*
*5508 قهاوند شرا*
*5517 كبودرآهنگ*
*5538 گل تپه*
*5544 لالجين*
*5520 ملاير*
*5528 نهاوند*
*( 5501 همدان (ناحيه 1*
*( 5502 همدان (ناحيه 2*
*استان يزد*
*4417 ابركوه*
*4406 اردكان*
*4412 بافق*
*4413 بهاباد*
*4415 تفت*
*4421 خاتم*
*4425 دستگردان*
*4427 زارچ*
*4404 صدوق*
*4423 طبس*
*4429 مروست*
*4420 مهريز*
*4409 ميبد*
*4416 نير*
*( 4401 يزد (ناحيه 1*
*( 4402 يزد (ناحيه 2*
*مدارس خارج از كشور*
*9400*
*اداره كل آموزش و پرورش*
*مدارس خارج از كشور*
*9438 آسياي شرقي و استراليا*
*9436 آفريقا و خاورميانه*
*9434*
*روسيه و كشورهاي*
*مشترك المنافع*
*9401 مدارس تطبيقي*
*9410*
*مدارس جمهوري اسلام ي*
*ايران در كشور امارات*
*6432*
*مدارس جمهوري اسلامي*
*ايران در كشور تركيه*
*9430*
*مدارس جمهوري اسلامي*
*ايران در كشور سوريه و*
*لبنان*
*9428*
*مدارس جمهوري اسلامي*
*ايران در كشور شبهه قاره*
*هند*
*9427*
*مدارس جمهوري اسلامي*
*ايران در كشور قطر و*
*بحرين*
*9420*
*مدارس جمهوري اسلامي*
*ايران در كشور كويت*
*9423*
*مدارس جمهوري اسلامي*
*ايران در كشوراروپا و كانادا*
*9999*
*ساير مدارس خارج از كشور*
*كه تابع آموزش و پرورش*
*ايران نيستند*

----------


## amir.abs

سایت فک کنم ایراد داره  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## arcadi

آغا منم هنوز نتونستم پیش رو  تایید کنم . دوستانی که سال پیش فارغ التحصیل بودن کسی هست که چیزی بدونه ؟؟؟

----------


## saj8jad

> آغا منم هنوز نتونستم پیش رو  تایید کنم . دوستانی که سال پیش فارغ التحصیل بودن کسی هست که چیزی بدونه ؟؟؟


مشکلی نیست داداش
نمرات پیش فارغ التحصیل ها رو تا قبل ثبت نام کنکور رفته رفته وارد سیستم میکنن

----------


## m a h s a

من خود امروز گرفتمش     


همون کد واس متوسطه بود فقط شماره آخرش فرق داشت :Yahoo (77):  

جریان چی چیه :Yahoo (35): واس همه اینجور بود عایا :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Sara prs

مگه خود مدرسه کدو بهتون نداد؟؟ :Yahoo (77):

----------


## saj8jad

> کدسوابق تحصیلی سوم و پیش 15 رقمیه؟  مگه کدمنطقه بعد صفر بعد کد دانش اموزی نیست؟یه عددم اضافه زده؟


آره داداش  
اون عدد آخر کد رشته فارغ التحصیلی هستش ، اون کدهای رشه هایی که دو رقمی هستش فقط یک رقم اولش رو میثبتند!  

سوم ریاضی کد رشته فارغ التحصیلیش میشه : *5* ریاضی و فیزیک
پیش دانشگاهی ریاضی کد رشته فارغ التحصیلیش میشه : *22* علوم ریاضی [پیش دانشگاهی]

کد سوابق دیپلم : *180701234567895* 
کد سوابق پیش : *180701234567892*

خلاصه کد سوابق تحصیلی میشه ؛

*کد رشته فارغ التحصیلی + کد دانش آموزی + صفر + کد منطقه*


برا یه کد رشته فارغ التحصیلی چقد توضیح دادم!  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

> من خود امروز گرفتمش     
> 
> همون کد واس متوسطه بود فقط شماره آخرش فرق داشت 
> 
> جریان چی چیهواس همه اینجور بود عایا


آره آبجی
اون عدد آخر مربوط به کد رشته فارغ التحصیلی شماست

آره واسه همه همینطوره

----------


## saj8jad

> مگه خود مدرسه کدو بهتون نداد؟؟


نه آبجی مدرسه کد سوابق بهتون نمیده  

برای دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی باید به آدرس زیر مراجعه کنید

وزارت آموزش و پرورش - ورود داوطلب

اطلاعاتتون رو وارد کنید بعد اگر سوابقتون درست وارد شده بود ، سوابقتون رو تایید کنید و خلاصه کد سوابق تحصیلی دریافت کنید

موفق باشین

----------


## m a h s a

> آره داداش  
> اون عدد آخر کد رشته فارغ التحصیلی هستش ، اون کدهای رشه هایی که دو رقمی هستش فقط یک رقم اولش رو میثبتند!  
> 
> سوم ریاضی کد رشته فارغ التحصیلیش میشه : *5* ریاضی و فیزیک
> پیش دانشگاهی ریاضی کد رشته فارغ التحصیلیش میشه : *22* علوم ریاضی [پیش دانشگاهی]
> 
> کد سوابق دیپلم : *180701234567895* 
> کد سوابق پیش : *180701234567892*
> 
> ...



چه جالب اطالاعات خوبی بود    
آخه اون 5 و2 بدجور مشکوک میزد واسم گفتم شاید اشتباهی شده نگو جریان اینه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Sara prs

> نه آبجی مدرسه کد سوابق بهتون نمیده  
> 
> برای دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی باید به آدرس زیر مراجعه کنید
> 
> وزارت آموزش و پرورش - ورود داوطلب
> 
> اطلاعاتتون رو وارد کنید بعد اگر سوابقتون درست وارد شده بود ، سوابقتون رو تایید کنید و خلاصه کد سوابق تحصیلی دریافت کنید
> 
> موفق باشین


  نه بابا همین امتحان قبلیمون مدرسه ک بودیم.کد هامونو از سایت گرفت بهمون داد
مرسی بازم. :Yahoo (3):

----------


## saj8jad

> نه بابا همین امتحان قبلیمون مدرسه ک بودیم.کد هامونو از سایت گرفت بهمون داد
> مرسی بازم.


خب پس خدا خیرشون بده  :Yahoo (1):  ، معمولاً مدرسه ها این کارا رو نمیکنن  :Yahoo (21): 

خواهش میکنم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## a.z.s

> خب پس خدا خیرشون بده  ، معمولاً مدرسه ها این کارا رو نمیکنن 
> 
> خواهش میکنم


ولی این کار اشتباهه اگه اشتباهی توی اطلاعات دانش آموز باشه و تایید کنن بیچاره میشه
محل تولد خود من رو استباهی زده بودن و دو روز از این اداره به اون ادره رفتم تا درستش کنم

----------


## saj8jad

> ولی این کار اشتباهه اگه اشتباهی توی اطلاعات دانش آموز باشه و تایید کنن بیچاره میشه
> محل تولد خود من رو استباهی زده بودن و دو روز از این اداره به اون ادره رفتم تا درستش کنم


از این بابت که آره داداش  :Yahoo (4):  
ولی خب داوطلب هم باید دقت کنه و خلاصه همه مشخصاتش و نمراتش رو بررسی کنه مبادا اشتباهی شده باشه و ...

----------


## Sara prs

> ولی این کار اشتباهه اگه اشتباهی توی اطلاعات دانش آموز باشه و تایید کنن بیچاره میشه
> محل تولد خود من رو استباهی زده بودن و دو روز از این اداره به اون ادره رفتم تا درستش کنم


تک ب تک میرفتیم چک میکردیم.... :Yahoo (79):  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## Ali.psy

> آره داداش  
> اون عدد آخر کد رشته فارغ التحصیلی هستش ، اون کدهای رشه هایی که دو رقمی هستش فقط یک رقم اولش رو میثبتند!  
> 
> سوم ریاضی کد رشته فارغ التحصیلیش میشه : *5* ریاضی و فیزیک
> پیش دانشگاهی ریاضی کد رشته فارغ التحصیلیش میشه : *22* علوم ریاضی [پیش دانشگاهی]
> 
> کد سوابق دیپلم : *180701234567895* 
> کد سوابق پیش : *180701234567892*
> 
> ...


ممنون داداش مهندس عزیز  :Yahoo (100): 

امسال عوض شده ها پارسال کد اخری نبود اینو گذاشتن قاطی نشه با پیش  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## arcadi

> مشکلی نیست داداش
> نمرات پیش فارغ التحصیل ها رو تا قبل ثبت نام کنکور رفته رفته وارد سیستم میکنن


ممنون ... فقط تا کی فرصت داریم تایید کنیم ؟ تا روز 19 بهمن که وقت ثبت نامه یا قبل تر از اون فرصت تمومه ؟؟؟

----------


## saj8jad

> ممنون ... فقط تا کی فرصت داریم تایید کنیم ؟ تا روز 19 بهمن که وقت ثبت نامه یا قبل تر از اون فرصت تمومه ؟؟؟


خواهش میکنم داداش  :Yahoo (81): 

سوابق تحصیلیتون رو قطعاً تا قبل از شروع ثبت نام کنکور سراسری 95 وارد سامانه سوابق میکنند

تا زمانی که مهلت برای ثبت نام کنکور سراسری 95 باشه ، میشه سوابق رو تایید کرد و کد سوابق دریافت کرد و باهاش در کنکور ثبت نام کرد ، نگران نباش داداش  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## fireball

سلام من فارغ التحصیل رشته ریاضی و فیزیک هستم می خواستم بپرسم که توی سوابق تحصیلی پیش دانشگاهی تون کد مقطع و کد فارغ الحصیلی تون چنده
ممنون میشم اگه جواب بدین

----------


## fireball

دوستان خواهش میکنم جواب من رو بدین می خواهم سوابقم رو تایید کنم ولی به کد مقطع شک دارم

----------


## fireball

دوستان خواهش میکنم جواب من رو بدین می خواهم سوابقم رو تایید کنم ولی به کد مقطع شک دارم

----------


## zahra8

دوستان من همه چیز درست وارد میکنم
وارد سوم میشه اما پیش نه
شما تونستین تایید کنینش؟؟؟

----------


## daniad

> خواهش میکنم داداش سوابق تحصیلیتون رو قطعاً تا قبل از شروع ثبت نام کنکور سراسری 95 وارد سامانه سوابق میکنندتا زمانی که مهلت برای ثبت نام کنکور سراسری 95 باشه ، میشه سوابق رو تایید کرد و کد سوابق دریافت کرد و باهاش در کنکور ثبت نام کرد ، نگران نباش داداش


سجاد از کجا مطمئنی اینو؟ این که میگه ده بهمن سوابق ارسال میشه معنیش اینه که ده بهمن ارسال میشه تموم میشه یا تا ثبت نام کنکور ادامه داره؟لطفا با منبا معتبر جواب بده این قضیه خیلی حیاتیهتنکس

----------


## elm10

دوستان خب مگه مرض دارید که روز قبل از کنکور تایید کنین؟ تو سامانه نوشته تا ۱۰ بهمن. احتمالش زیاده که دیگه بعدش نفرستند.

----------


## saj8jad

> سجاد از کجا مطمئنی اینو؟ این که میگه ده بهمن سوابق ارسال میشه معنیش اینه که ده بهمن ارسال میشه تموم میشه یا تا ثبت نام کنکور ادامه داره؟لطفا با منبا معتبر جواب بده این قضیه خیلی حیاتیهتنکس


والا داداش پارسال که من میخواستم واسه کنکور ثبت نام کنم ، یه عده به دلایلی کد سوابقشون رو تایید نکردن و نتونستن تایید کنند و از این دست موارد ، بعد مرکز سنجش آموزش و پرورش هم مهلتش رو تا آخر زمان ثبت نام کنکور تمدید کرد که اون دسته از کنکوری ها که نتوستن کد سوابق بگیرن ، بتونن کد سوابق بگیرن  :Yahoo (4):  و باهاش کنکور ثبت نام کنند

حالا این حمار ها گفتن تا 10 بهمن مهلتش تمام میشه ، ولی قطعاً مهلتش رو تمدید میکنند ، همونطوری که مهلت ثبت نام کنکور رو تمدید میکنن  :Yahoo (1):  چون یه عده هر ساله بنا به دلایلی تا زمان مشخص شده نمیتونن کد سوابق دریافت کنن و ... 

الان مشکلت چیه داداش سوابقت دیپلمت رو اصلاً وارد نکردن یا دی دیپ مجدد گرفتی منتظر ارسال سوابق هستی که تایید کنن؟  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## daniad

> والا داداش پارسال که من میخواستم واسه کنکور ثبت نام کنم ، یه عده به دلایلی کد سوابقشون رو تایید نکردن و نتونستن تایید کنند و از این دست موارد ، بعد مرکز سنجش آموزش و پرورش هم مهلتش رو تا آخر زمان ثبت نام کنکور تمدید کرد که اون دسته از کنکوری ها که نتوستن کد سوابق بگیرن ، بتونن کد سوابق بگیرن  و باهاش کنکور ثبت نام کنندحالا این حمار ها گفتن تا 10 بهمن مهلتش تمام میشه ، ولی قطعاً مهلتش رو تمدید میکنند ، همونطوری که مهلت ثبت نام کنکور رو تمدید میکنن  چون یه عده هر ساله بنا به دلایلی تا زمان مشخص شده نمیتونن کد سوابق دریافت کنن و ... الان مشکلت چیه داداش سوابقت دیپلمت رو اصلاً وارد نکردن یا دی دیپ مجدد گرفتی منتظر ارسال سوابق هستی که تایید کنن؟


تنکس دیپ مجدد گرفتم منتظرم وارد سامانه شه :/ امیدوارم خوب پیش بره اینقدی ک که حاشیه های کنکور سرویسمون کردن خود کنکور لنگ ان

----------


## saj8jad

> تنکس دیپ مجدد گرفتم منتظرم وارد سامانه شه :/ امیدوارم خوب پیش بره اینقدی ک که حاشیه های کنکور سرویسمون کردن خود کنکور لنگ ان


خواهش میکنم  :Y (518): 

نتایج نهایی ها که اعلام شده و فرصت اعتراضاتم تموم شده 

ان شاء الله که تا آخر همین هفته سوابق رو وارد میکنن  

اگرم دیدی خدای نکرده خبری نشد ، پاشو یه سر برو پیش مسول امتحانات اداره آموزش و پرورش ناحیه ای که دیپ مجدد گرفتی  :Yahoo (75):  ، شرایطت رو بگو که کد سوابقت رو واسه کنکور میخوای و اینا  :Yahoo (110):  ، یکم پیلش کن و سمج بازی دربیار  :Yahoo (4):  تا مرتیکه پـفیوز  :Yahoo (4):  جلو خودت واست نمراتت رو وارد سامانه کنه  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4): 

درست میشه داداش  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## dorsa20

تایید شدم بلاخره پس از مدتها انتظار

----------


## nurse1997

بچه ها ی سوال خاهشا بجوابین میشه کد سوابق تحصیلی رو چندبار تایید کرد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## nurse1997

> خودمم نمیدونستم که فرق داره...!
> تو کارنامه ی پیش دانشگاهی نوشته


من کارنامه ی پیش دانشگاهیمو چک کردم کد دانش اموزیم هیچ فرقی نداشت.....شما امسال سال اولته ک پشت کنکور هستی..من سال اولمه..کد دانش اموزی تو کارنامه پیش دانشگاهی بود یا تو گواهینامه پایان دوره پیش دانشگاهی

----------


## INFERNAL

> من کارنامه ی پیش دانشگاهیمو چک کردم کد دانش اموزیم هیچ فرقی نداشت.....شما امسال سال اولته ک پشت کنکور هستی..من سال اولمه..کد دانش اموزی تو کارنامه پیش دانشگاهی بود یا تو گواهینامه پایان دوره پیش دانشگاهی


منم ساله اولم ولی کددانش آموزی تو کارنامه ی پیش با سوم فرق میکنه

----------


## nurse1997

> منم ساله اولم ولی کددانش آموزی تو کارنامه ی پیش با سوم فرق میکنه


بابا میگم کد دانش اموزی تو کارنامه منظورته یا تو گواهینامه پیش دانشگاهی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## nurse1997

اخه خیلیا میگن کد دانش اموزی از اول تا اخر تغییر نمیکنه

----------


## hanjera

سلام
خسته نباشید...
واقعیتش من زیاد از این جور چیزا سر در نمیارم..
من سال 94 کنکور دادم..و قبلش ناظممون اومد و گفت که سوابق تحصیلیتونو تو dipcode برید ثبت کنید و اینجور چیزا...
منم رفتم تایید کردم به عبارتی میشد سوابق تحصیلی سوم دبیرستان ..هنوز پیش رو تموم نکرده بودم.
حالا پشت کنکور موندم واسه 95
داشتم درس میخوندم یه لحظه همین dipcode اومد ذهنم...اومدم دیدم که نوشته تایید سوابق تحصیلی پیش دانشگاهی و نمرات پیش رو اورده...
حالا چیکار کنم؟
تایید کنم؟
همچنین من نمره ی کتبی پیش دانشگاهی رو هم یادم رفته برم بگیرم از مدرسه..برم بگیرم بیام تایید کنم؟

----------


## hanjera

up
( اسپمر نیستم اما اسپمران را دوست دارم  :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## bahram777

اقا من برای سوم مشکلی ندارم ولی تو بخش پیش دانشگاهی تمام مشخصاتم هست ولی هیچ نمره موجود نیست.لطفا اگه کسی چیزی میدونه کمکم کنه.

----------


## rez657

> اقا من برای سوم مشکلی ندارم ولی تو بخش پیش دانشگاهی تمام مشخصاتم هست ولی هیچ نمره موجود نیست.لطفا اگه کسی چیزی میدونه کمکم کنه.


مال منم اینجوری منکه تایید کردم  اگه تطبیق زده باشی نمره نداری 

84

----------


## bahram777

نه تطبیق نزدم ولی نمره ندارم چرا؟یکی کمک کنههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## bahram777

up

----------


## T!G3R

_سلام دوستان
من برای این سوالم دیگه تاپیک نزدمو مستقیم سوالمو در این جا میپرسم:
دوستان این تایید سوابق تحصیلی تا کی وقت داشت؟؟
یه سری میگن تا 10 بهمن وقت داشت و وقتشم تموم شد !!
یعنی دیگه وقت نمیدن برای انجام اینکار؟؟؟ @Saeed735
دوستان خواهشا جواب بدید
با تشکر_

----------


## mraday

> _سلام دوستان
> من برای این سوالم دیگه تاپیک نزدمو مستقیم سوالمو در این جا میپرسم:
> دوستان این تایید سوابق تحصیلی تا کی وقت داشت؟؟
> یه سری میگن تا 10 بهمن وقت داشت و وقتشم تموم شد !!
> یعنی دیگه وقت نمیدن برای انجام اینکار؟؟؟ @Saeed735
> دوستان خواهشا جواب بدید
> با تشکر_


سايت كه بازه هنوز من پرسيدم گفتن يه بار ديگ اسفند وا ميشه

----------


## Saeed735

> _سلام دوستان
> من برای این سوالم دیگه تاپیک نزدمو مستقیم سوالمو در این جا میپرسم:
> دوستان این تایید سوابق تحصیلی تا کی وقت داشت؟؟
> یه سری میگن تا 10 بهمن وقت داشت و وقتشم تموم شد !!
> یعنی دیگه وقت نمیدن برای انجام اینکار؟؟؟ @Saeed735
> دوستان خواهشا جواب بدید
> با تشکر_


فکر کنم شما قبلا کنکور دادی...پس برای شما قبلا تایید شده....

----------


## T!G3R

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Saeed735


فکر کنم شما قبلا کنکور دادی...پس برای شما قبلا تایید شده....


سلام داداش سعید
داداش من داوطلب کنکور 95 هستم
چطوری تا حالا کنکور دادم؟؟؟_

----------


## Saeed735

> _
> 
> سلام داداش سعید
> داداش من داوطلب کنکور 95 هستم
> چطوری تا حالا کنکور دادم؟؟؟_


ببخشید من فکر کردم فارغ التحصیلی

----------


## T!G3R

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Saeed735


ببخشید من فکر کردم فارغ التحصیلی


خب بگو دیگه...
 من تا کی وقت دارم؟؟
چیکار باید بکنم؟؟؟
یه راهنمایی بکن دمت گرم_

----------


## Ali.psy

> _خب بگو دیگه... من تا کی وقت دارم؟؟چیکار باید بکنم؟؟؟یه راهنمایی بکن دمت گرم_


پیش دانشگاهی شما خرداد 95تایید خواهی کرد  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Saeed735

> _
> 
> خب بگو دیگه...
>  من تا کی وقت دارم؟؟
> چیکار باید بکنم؟؟؟
> یه راهنمایی بکن دمت گرم_


فکر کنم وقتی ثبت نام کردی تو کنکور تو اونجا میتونی تایید کنی دیگه...و یا هم تو خرداد 95 که بقیه دانش اموزان پیش دانشگاهیشونو تایید کنن تو هم تایید میکنی...


ولی من یه سوالم برام پیش اومد...شما میگی من دانش اموزم و فارغ التحصیل نیستم..خب با این حساب معدل پیش شما هنوز معلوم نیست...پس تو خرداد میاد..پس چیرو میخواین تایید کنین؟معدل دیپلمتونم که پارسال تایید شده 

دیگه....

----------


## Ali.psy

> فکر کنم وقتی ثبت نام کردی تو کنکور تو اونجا میتونی تایید کنی دیگه...و یا هم تو خرداد 95 که بقیه دانش اموزان پیش دانشگاهیشونو تایید کنن تو هم تایید میکنی...
> 
> 
> ولی من یه سوالم برام پیش اومد...شما میگی من دانش اموزم و فارغ التحصیل نیستم..خب با این حساب معدل پیش شما هنوز معلوم نیست...پس تو خرداد میاد..پس چیرو میخواین تایید کنین؟معدل دیپلمتونم که پارسال تایید شده 
> 
> دیگه....


سعید جان...دانش اموزان پیش دانشگاهی 94 تایید میکنن سومشونو و پیش دانشگاهی رو خرداد95 :Yahoo (5):

----------


## Saeed735

> سعید جان...دانش اموزان پیش دانشگاهی 94 تایید میکنن سومشونو و پیش دانشگاهی رو خرداد95


میدونم....معلومه دیگه.....منم همین رو سوال کردم از tiger....سومش که الان تایید شده...پیششم قراره خرداد تایید کنه چون هنوز نمره ای برای پیش نیومده که براشون....

----------


## T!G3R

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Saeed735


میدونم....معلومه دیگه.....منم همین رو سوال کردم از tiger....سومش که الان تایید شده...پیششم قراره خرداد تایید کنه چون هنوز نمره ای برای پیش نیومده که براشون....


سلام داداش سعید
میگن اسفند ماه هم وقت میدن که کد سوابق تحصیلیتو تایید کنی
این خبر صحت داره؟؟؟_

----------


## Saeed735

> _
> 
> سلام داداش سعید
> میگن اسفند ماه هم وقت میدن که کد سوابق تحصیلیتو تایید کنی
> این خبر صحت داره؟؟؟_


نشنیدم...ولی خب برای تو سال قبل تایید شده دیگه سومت..پیش دانشگاهیتم خرداد تایید میشه....

----------


## T!G3R

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Saeed735


نشنیدم...ولی خب برای تو سال قبل تایید شده دیگه سومت..پیش دانشگاهیتم خرداد تایید میشه....


کی تایید کرده؟؟؟ والا من تا حالا تایید نکردم؟؟!!! کی تایید میکنه؟؟ یه خرده بیشتر توضیح بده_

----------


## Saeed735

> _
> 
> کی تایید کرده؟؟؟ والا من تا حالا تایید نکردم؟؟!!! کی تایید میکنه؟؟ یه خرده بیشتر توضیح بده_


مدرسه خودش میکنه...ولی تو حالا صبر کن فرصت خواهند داد دیگه..خودتو زیاد درگیر نکن

----------


## T!G3R

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Saeed735


مدرسه خودش میکنه...ولی تو حالا صبر کن فرصت خواهند داد دیگه..خودتو زیاد درگیر نکن


@Saeed735
استاد سعید سلام
چرا وقتی اطلاعاتمو وارد میکنم 
میزنه اطلاعات شما یافت نشد !!! چرا؟؟؟
تو رو خدا یه راهنمایی بکن
ممنونتم_

----------


## Saeed735

> _
> 
> @Saeed735
> استاد سعید سلام
> چرا وقتی اطلاعاتمو وارد میکنم 
> میزنه اطلاعات شما یافت نشد !!! چرا؟؟؟
> تو رو خدا یه راهنمایی بکن
> ممنونتم_


گفتم که دیپلمتون سال گذشته خرداد ماه تایید شده...پیش دانشگاهیتونم خرداد امسال تایید میشه...

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

با سلام 
من در هنگام تایید سوابق تحصیلی پیش به مشکلی برخوردم که برای خیلی از بچه ها هم پیش اومده 
اگه کسی راهی پیدا کرده که ایراد اصلی از کجاست بگه 
من فارغ التحصیل 92 هستم 
الان نمیتونم سوابق پیش رو ببینم 
خطایی هم که میده به این صورت هست که :




 



                      اطلاعات شما یافت نشد، کد دانش آموزی و یا کد منطقه یا کد مقطع اشتباه وارد شده است


در حالی که من همه اطلاعات خواسته رو درست وارد میکنم 
لطفا کمکم کنـــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــید
با تشکر :Yahoo (77):

----------


## lili96666

من تایید کردم ولی کد نداد حالا میگن کد می خواد واسه ثبت نام

----------


## nacli

> من تایید کردم ولی کد نداد حالا میگن کد می خواد واسه ثبت نام


خب شما برو کد رو بگیر دوباره از سایت

----------


## Milad.Bt

برای من هم همینطوی پیش اومد،همونجا قسمت پیگیری پی.ام گذاشتم بعد چند روز کد اومد برام :Yahoo (1):

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

من قسمت پیگیری رو کامل کردم اما کسی جوابگو نیست

----------


## nacli

این پایین سمت چپ کد رو نوشته.

----------


## Milad.Bt

> من قسمت پیگیری رو کامل کردم اما کسی جوابگو نیست


چند روز شده؟
نگران نباش
کد برای من اوکی بشه 5 روز طول کشید دقیقا...

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

http://8pic.ir/images/cx1d65ehnojsf4tzt5s9.jpg

از صفحه سوابق تحصیلیم عکس گرفتم 
لینکشو گذاشتم ببینید 
مشکل من اینه اجازه ورود نمیده

----------


## Milad.Bt

> http://8pic.ir/images/cx1d65ehnojsf4tzt5s9.jpg
> 
> از صفحه سوابق تحصیلیم عکس گرفتم 
> لینکشو گذاشتم ببینید 
> مشکل من اینه اجازه ورود نمیده


دقیقا برای من هم هینطوری شده بودش اما بعد 5 روزاومد....نمیدونم دیگه نگران نباش حل میشه بدون کد نمیمونی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mariyana

من هنوز سوابق تحصيليمو تاييد نكردم 
چه پيش چه سوم
كد دانش اموزي پيش هم مثل سومه؟
 من ميتونم ثبت نام كنم يا حتما بايد قبلش تاييد كنم؟
 تو خونه اصلا صفحه سايت وزارت آموزش و پرورش - سامانه مشاهده و دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی برام باز نميشه

----------


## Milad.Bt

> من هنوز سوابق تحصيليمو تاييد نكردم 
> چه پيش چه سوم
> كد دانش اموزي پيش هم مثل سومه؟
>  من ميتونم ثبت نام كنم يا حتما بايد قبلش تاييد كنم؟
>  تو خونه اصلا صفحه سايت وزارت آموزش و پرورش - سامانه مشاهده و دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی برام باز نميشه


سلام
قبل ثبتــ نام باید کد رو داشته باشید چون لازم هستش...کد ها هم متفاوت هستش برای من ک اینطوری بود :Yahoo (1): 
خب از ی مرورگر دیگه استفاده کنید یا ب کافی نت مراجعه کنید :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Lawyer

اگه مردودی نداری تو پیش،برو اداره اموزش پرورش بگو ثوابقتو ارسال کنن
من دوتا درس پاس نکردم گفتن باید مثل پیش دانشگاهیا خرداد تایید کنی-___-

----------


## nacli

اگه اصن نمیتونید وارد شید، احتمالا کد ها رو اشتباه میزنید. یه بار دیگه کد ها رو چک کنید

----------


## hamed_habibi

کد منطقه چیه؟

----------


## کتی ملیح

اونهایی که قبلا تاییدش کرده بودن مثلا پارسال،و کد سوابقشونو گرفتن.دیگه نیاز به تایید دوباره نیست! فقط همون موقع ثبت نامو اینا،کد سوابقتونو که مثلا سال قبل گرفتین وارد کنین.

----------


## Lawyer

> کد منطقه چیه؟


تو کارنامه دیپ یا پیش هست

----------


## Milad.Bt

> اونهایی که قبلا تاییدش کرده بودن مثلا پارسال،و کد سوابقشونو گرفتن.دیگه نیاز به تایید دوباره نیست! فقط همون موقع ثبت نامو اینا،کد سوابقتونو که مثلا سال قبل گرفتین وارد کنین.


برای همه ، مشابه کد سال قبلشون نیست دوست عزیز :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Lawyer

> اونهایی که قبلا تاییدش کرده بودن مثلا پارسال،و کد سوابقشونو گرفتن.دیگه نیاز به تایید دوباره نیست! فقط همون موقع ثبت نامو اینا،کد سوابقتونو که مثلا سال قبل گرفتین وارد کنین.


کد دیپلمو یه بار دگ باید گرفت چون یه رقم بهش اضافه شده

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

بدون کد نمیشه ثبتنام کرد

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

بر....لعنت که این معدلو شرط کرد الان استرس گرفتم اگه کد پیش نباشه ثبتنام نمیشم

----------


## zahra8

منم همین مشکلو داشتم وارد سوم میشد اما پیش نه
زنگ زدم به اموزش و پرورش منطقم یه ساعت بعد رو سایت بود
شما هم زنگ بزن میزارن رو سایت

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

نگرانم و پراز استرس
فردا میرم اموزش پرورش 
از استرس معده درد گرفتم 
این همه فشار روحی فقط برای یه کنکور ........................

----------


## ایده آل

بچه ها کد سوابق تحصیلی پیش دانشگاهی رو از چه سایتی پیدا کنم؟؟

----------


## aktft

> بچه ها کد سوابق تحصیلی پیش دانشگاهی رو از چه سایتی پیدا کنم؟؟


وزارت آموزش و پرورش - سامانه مشاهده و دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی

----------


## tabrizcity

*سلام
دوستان از امروز میتونین سوابق تحصیلی پیش دانشگاهیتون رو تایید کنین فقط یه سوال پیش میاد؟!!
وقتی این کد رو گرفتیم باید جایی واردش کنیم عین سوابق تحصیلی سوم که تو فرم ثبت نام وارد کردیم یعنی سازمان سنجش دوباره این امکان رو میده که سوابق تحصیلی رو ویرایش کنیم؟

توجه : دوستان کد رو از روز یکشنبه تا چهارشنبه میتونید ضمن دریافت کارت ورود به جلسه تو سنجش وارد کنید
*

----------


## abraham

> *سلام
> دوستان از امروز میتونین سوابق تحصیلی پیش دانشگاهیتون رو تایید کنین فقط یه سوال پیش میاد؟!!
> وقتی این کد رو گرفتیم باید جایی واردش کنیم عین سوابق تحصیلی سوم که تو فرم ثبت نام وارد کردیم یعنی سازمان سنجش دوباره این امکان رو میده که سوابق تحصیلی رو ویرایش کنیم؟*


در صورت امکان خودت وارد نکن چون امکان اشتباه هست برو مدرسه بزار اونا این کارو بکنن

----------


## tabrizcity

> در صورت امکان خودت وارد نکن چون امکان اشتباه هست برو مدرسه بزار اونا این کارو بکنن


دیگه یه کد 15 رقمیه دیگه کپی پیست می کنیم..!!!

----------


## abraham

> دیگه یه کد 15 رقمیه دیگه کپی پیست می کنیم..!!!


نمیدونم والا حالا یه زنگ به مدرسه بزن ضرر که نداره

----------


## asalshah

من واسه اولین باره ک کنکور میدم و برخلاف بقیه مث بیسوادام تو کنکور یعنی فقط درس میخونم ...قضیه کد چیه؟

----------


## Lawyer

*برای وارد کردن کد سوابق پیش منتظر پیک سنجش باش 14 تیر اینا بهت میگه چیکارکنی
البته خواهد گفت در زمان گرفتن کارت آزمون میتوانید ویرایش کنید و سوابق وارد کنید*

----------


## asalshah

> *برای وارد کردن کد سوابق پیش منتظر پیک سنجش باش 14 تیر اینا بهت میگه چیکارکنی البته خواهد گفت در زمان گرفتن کارت آزمون میتوانید ویرایش کنید و سوابق وارد کنید*


  پیک سنجش رو از کجا باید بگیرم؟

----------


## Lawyer

> پیک سنجش رو از کجا باید بگیرم؟


عرض کردم 14 تیر!!یابعدش...
باو یه دفترچه چندصفحه ای میذاره واسه دانلود روسایت بذاره میبینی!
سایت سنجش،قسمت سراسری همیشه اطلاعیه هاش دنبال کن...!

فعلا باید سوابقت تایید کنی !
برو این سایت: *dipcode.medu.ir*
اگه هم چهارتا درس پیش نفرستادن رو سایت،باید بری آموزش پرورشتون بگی ارسال کنه تا تایید کنی!
فعلا نگاه کن...
برا دیدنشم:کد دانش آموزیت+کد منطقه+تاریخ تولد لازمه...که هرسه رو، رو کارنامه پیش نوشتن!
بعد تایید نمره هات، *کد سوابقتو* میگیری که بعدا وارد مشخصاتت رو سایت سنجش بکنی!

----------


## barghak

مال من زدم ولی نبود :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2): +
حالا جکار کنم :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Lawyer

> مال من زدم ولی نبود+
> حالا جکار کنم


خوبه بالا گفتم :Yahoo (21): 
اگه پاس کردی همه درساتو
برو آموزش پرورشتون بگو سوابق منو بفرستین تا تایید کنم!
عجله نکن و نگرانم نباش^__^

----------


## Ali.N

> خوبه بالا گفتم
> اگه پاس کردی همه درساتو
> برو آموزش پرورشتون بگو سوابق منو بفرستین تا تایید کنم!
> عجله نکن و نگرانم نباش^__^


هنوز زوده برای ثبت کد پیش نه دادا؟
تقریبا باید کی ثبت کنیم؟
برای کنکور دیگه جز این ثبت سوابق کار دیگه ای هم هست؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Lawyer

> هنوز زوده برای ثبت کد پیش نه دادا؟
> تقریبا باید کی ثبت کنیم؟
> برای کنکور دیگه جز این ثبت سوابق کار دیگه ای هم هست؟


*باید پی ببری ما ملتی عجول هسیم

دگ سایت سوابق نوشته تیرماه وقتشه!
از الان باید اقدام کرد دگ!
کار امروز به فردا مسپار!

وقتش از اول تیر ماه تا نزدیکای گرفتن کارت آزمون!

والا تایید کنی سوابق+ثبت کنی تو سازمان سنجش+کارت آزمون بگیری و کپیش کنی(3روز مونده میدن)+روز کنکورم که یه کارت آزمون+مداد+پاک کن+کارت ملی یا شناسنامه دگ هیچی
پیک سنجش گذاشتن میفهمی چی به چیه!

نترس هفت خان اسفندیار نیس
*

----------


## asalshah

> عرض کردم 14 تیر!!یابعدش... باو یه دفترچه چندصفحه ای میذاره واسه دانلود روسایت بذاره میبینی! سایت سنجش،قسمت سراسری همیشه اطلاعیه هاش دنبال کن...!  فعلا باید سوابقت تایید کنی ! برو این سایت: *dipcode.medu.ir* اگه هم چهارتا درس پیش نفرستادن رو سایت،باید بری آموزش پرورشتون بگی ارسال کنه تا تایید کنی! فعلا نگاه کن... برا دیدنشم:کد دانش آموزیت+کد منطقه+تاریخ تولد لازمه...که هرسه رو، رو کارنامه پیش نوشتن! بعد تایید نمره هات، *کد سوابقتو* میگیری که بعدا وارد مشخصاتت رو سایت سنجش بکنی!


  شرمنده  :Yahoo (2): عصبانی شدی؟؟؟؟؟!!همینکارو میکنم چشم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Lawyer

> شرمنده عصبانی شدی؟؟؟؟؟!!همینکارو میکنم چشم


دشمنتون شرمنده خواهر ولی بنده نشانه خشونت ندیدم : دی
موفق باشین

----------


## asalshah

> دشمنتون شرمنده خواهر ولی بنده نشانه خشونت ندیدم : دی موفق باشین


  من بد خوندم :Yahoo (2): همچنین :Yahoo (1):

----------


## D.A.A

اقا ما می ریم سوابقو تایید کنیم کد دانش اموزی می زنیم اصلا میزنه اشتباه هست در حالی که با همون کد می رم سال سوم میشه سوابقو دید . کسی از چهار هم تا حالا سوابقو تایید کرده ؟؟؟

----------


## D.A.A

یعنی کسی تا حالا سوابقشو تایید نکرده سال چهارمی ها
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## reyhaneh224

> یعنی کسی تا حالا سوابقشو تایید نکرده سال چهارمی ها
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


فک نکنم هنوز زمانش رسیده باشه چون برا منم میزنه اشتباهه پس یعنی هنوز زوده

----------


## Ali__S

من اطلاعاتمو وارد کردم و وارد سامانشون که شدم اصلا گزینه ای برای تایید سوابق وجود نداشت و خود به خود نوشته بود که اطلاعات توسط داوطلب تایید شد حالا اگه کسی اطلاعاتش درست نباشه دیگه نمیتونه ویرایش کنه؟؟؟؟؟؟ واسه کس دیگه ای هم اینطوری شده یا نه؟؟؟

----------


## Ali__S

الو...

----------


## Milad98

> فک نکنم هنوز زمانش رسیده باشه چون برا منم میزنه اشتباهه پس یعنی هنوز زوده


*واسه منم اینطوری شد
یکی دوستان گفته احتمالامدرسه نمراتو ارسال نکرده*

----------


## reyhaneh224

> *واسه منم اینطوری شد
> یکی دوستان گفته احتمالامدرسه نمراتو ارسال نکرده*


*شاید اینم باشه*

----------


## tabrizcity

> من اطلاعاتمو وارد کردم و وارد سامانشون که شدم اصلا گزینه ای برای تایید سوابق وجود نداشت و خود به خود نوشته بود که اطلاعات توسط داوطلب تایید شد حالا اگه کسی اطلاعاتش درست نباشه دیگه نمیتونه ویرایش کنه؟؟؟؟؟؟ واسه کس دیگه ای هم اینطوری شده یا نه؟؟؟


*به هیچ عنوان و تحت هیچ شرایطی پس از تایید نمرات امکان ویرایش آن ها وجود ندارد.! چه خود طرف تایید کرده باشه یا نباشه
به همین دلیل میگن که کد دانش آموزی تون رو به کسی ندید!*

----------


## Ali__S

> *به هیچ عنوان و تحت هیچ شرایطی پس از تایید نمرات امکان ویرایش آن ها وجود ندارد.! چه خود طرف تایید کرده باشه یا نباشه
> به همین دلیل میگن که کد دانش آموزی تون رو به کسی ندید!*


 حالا کد سوابق تحصیلی رو کجا باید وارد کنیم؟

----------


## Ali__S

up

----------


## Milad98

> حالا کد سوابق تحصیلی رو کجا باید وارد کنیم؟


*به گفته Lawyer
برای وارد کردن کد سوابق پیش منتظر پیک سنجش باش 14 تیر

*

----------


## Medh

سلام
من خودم زدم دوتا درس پاس نکردم
یکیشون زدم تبصره یکیشون مونده واسه شهریور :Yahoo (100): 
روی سایت هرچی اطلاعات میزنم نمیاره
چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Calvin Harris

هنوزم میشه زد دوستان ؟؟؟

من جا موندم

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

----------


## Medh

نبود؟؟؟؟کمک لطفامن خودم زدم دوتا درس پاس نکردمیکیشون زدم تبصره یکیشون مونده واسه شهریورروی سایت هرچی اطلاعات میزنم نمیارهچیکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mey3am

والا منم که پاس کردم نمیاره.....
کسی هست مثل من باشه؟  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Lawyer

> سلام
> من خودم زدم دوتا درس پاس نکردم
> یکیشون زدم تبصره یکیشون مونده واسه شهریور
> روی سایت هرچی اطلاعات میزنم نمیاره
> چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*بنده هم شرایط شمارو دارم!
رفتم پرسیدم از اداره اموزش و پرورش گفتن شماهارو جزو قبل 91 حساب میکنن!یعنی بدون تاثیر سوابق پیش!
البته دوتا داخلیه افتادم ولی میگن باید بهرحال فارغ باشی تا نمرات بفرسیم!
منم چون نمرات 4تا درس نهاییم 15 ایناس ولش کردمچون میدونم تاثیر مثبت ندارن برام!

ولی شمام اگه میتونی برو از اداره بپرس بااین شرایط...بببن چی میگن بهت!
اگه تونسی اینجا به منم بگو
*

----------


## danial199

سلام
تا *چهارشنبه (9.4.95)* وقت هست برا تایید یادتون نره  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ultra

اطلاعات منو نمیاره!

کسی هست اینجا که گرفته باشه؟

----------


## Ali__S

> اطلاعات منو نمیاره!
> 
> کسی هست اینجا که گرفته باشه؟


 بله من گرفتم

----------


## Roya76

من هنوز جواب اعتراضم نیومده تا چهارشنبه وقت داریم فقط؟؟؟

----------


## n.f11

..

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

تا کی مهلت داریم؟

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

اگه داخل سایت بشیم ونمره هارو نگاه کنیم اما ثبت نکنیم،مشکلی که پیش نمیاد؟

----------


## Milad98

*من همین الان رفتم تایید کردم و کدو گرفتم*

----------


## erfancrepsley

آقا اطلاعات من یافت نمیشه باید چکار کنم

----------


## Milad98

> آقا اطلاعات من یافت نمیشه باید چکار کنم


*نمراتتو نفرستادن هنوز*

----------


## erfancrepsley

یکی کمک کنه باید چیکار کنم

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*اطلاعات منم یافت نمیشه 
چه شکری بخورم ؟؟؟*

----------


## Ali__S

> یکی کمک کنه باید چیکار کنم


 برو اداره منطقه تون بگو اطلاعاتتو وارد کنن تا بتونی تاییدش کنی

----------


## erfancrepsley

تا کی فرصت هست ??

----------


## Milad98

*اگه هم چهارتا درس پیش نفرستادن رو سایت،باید بری آموزش پرورشتون بگی ارسال کنه تا تایید کنی!*

----------


## milad00

من تایید کردم :d

----------


## nilofar76

دوستان باید کجا برم تایید کنم ؟! :Yahoo (4): 
کلن یادم رفتس

----------


## Milad98

> دوستان باید کجا برم تایید کنم ؟!
> کلن یادم رفتس


برو این سایت: *dipcode.medu.ir*

----------


## nilofar76

مرسی داداش میلاد حل شد رفتم قبل تایید کرده بودم.پارسال

----------


## n.f11

:Yahoo (76):

----------


## Nima1220

اقا جریان چیه؟؟؟ من باید چیکار کنیم؟ تا کی فرصت هس؟

----------


## M-95

برايه پيش دانشگاهي بايد خودمون تاييد كنيم يا مدرسه تاييد ميكنه؟؟؟

----------


## king of konkur

آقا من تازه فهمیدم
مدرسه تایید میکنه دگ؟
کسی به ما چیزی نگفت

----------


## king of konkur

آقا من نگران شدما.واجبه؟؟؟؟الان مدرسه ب ما هیچی نگف ینی خودشون تایید کردند؟

----------


## M-95

> آقا من نگران شدما.واجبه؟؟؟؟الان مدرسه ب ما هیچی نگف ینی خودشون تایید کردند؟


اين سوال منم هست.

----------


## shirin998

حالا تو چه سایتی باید تایید کنیم سوابقو؟؟

----------


## Milad98

> برايه پيش دانشگاهي بايد خودمون تاييد كنيم يا مدرسه تاييد ميكنه؟؟؟


*کدسوابق سومو خودت گرفتی یا مدرسه؟*

----------


## Milad98

> حالا تو چه سایتی باید تایید کنیم سوابقو؟؟


برو این سایت: *dipcode.medu.ir*

----------


## shirin998

> برو این سایت: *dipcode.medu.ir*


خیلی ممنون

----------


## Milad98

> آقا من نگران شدما.واجبه؟؟؟؟الان مدرسه ب ما هیچی نگف ینی خودشون تایید کردند؟


*کدسوابق سومو خودت گرفتی یا مدرسه؟*

----------


## king of konkur

> *کدسوابق سومو خودت گرفتی یا مدرسه؟*


خودم
آقا من الان رفتم تایید کردم
الان باید چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟کد و گرفتم
کجا وارد کنم؟پارسال مگه تایید مدارک پیش دانشگاهیم بوده؟

----------


## Milad98

> خودم
> آقا من الان رفتم تایید کردم
> الان باید چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟کد و گرفتم
> کجا وارد کنم؟پارسال مگه تایید مدارک پیش دانشگاهیم بوده؟


*فعلا نگهش دار
تا پیک سنجش بیاد فک کنم تو پیک میگه باید چیکار کرد*

----------


## king of konkur

> *فعلا نگهش دار
> تا پیک سنجش بیاد فک کنم تو پیک میگه باید چیکار کرد*


ببخشین پیک کی میاد؟امسال گفتند باید تایید کنیم؟؟؟؟ینی نبرم مدرسه کدو؟
استرس فجیعی منو گرفته الان کل درسارو فک کنم یادم رفته
الان دیر نشده؟مشکلی واسه ثبت نامم نیس دگ فلن؟

----------


## M-95

> *کدسوابق سومو خودت گرفتی یا مدرسه؟*


سومو خود مدرسه وارد كرد...

----------


## king of konkur

> سومو خود مدرسه وارد كرد...


من الان رفتم تایید کردم.برو تو سایت دیپ کد تایید کن اگ نمراتت هست
فقط الان شما هم استرس داری؟؟؟؟؟؟من ک دارم میمیرم
خاب از سرم پرید بخدا
من روحمم خبر نداشت!

----------


## Milad98

> ببخشین پیک کی میاد؟امسال گفتند باید تایید کنیم؟؟؟؟ینی نبرم مدرسه کدو؟
> استرس فجیعی منو گرفته الان کل درسارو فک کنم یادم رفته
> الان دیر نشده؟مشکلی واسه ثبت نامم نیس دگ فلن؟


*مال شمارونمیدونم
به این خاطر پرسیدم ببینم مدرسه کاراتونو ردیف میکنه یا نه
ماخودمون این جور چیزا رو انجام دادیم
مدرسه ما مدرسه عادیه صفرتا صد کارای کنکوری رو خود بچه ها انجام دادن اما بعضی مدارس خاص خودشون کارای دانش اموزا رو ردیف میکنن

پیک نیمه تیر میاد*

----------


## Milad98

> ببخشین پیک کی میاد؟امسال گفتند باید تایید کنیم؟؟؟؟ینی نبرم مدرسه کدو؟
> استرس فجیعی منو گرفته الان کل درسارو فک کنم یادم رفته
> الان دیر نشده؟مشکلی واسه ثبت نامم نیس دگ فلن؟


*الکی استرس نده
کدو یه جا بنویس نگه دار
بعدا خود سنجش میگه کجا واردش کنی*

----------


## king of konkur

> *مال شمارونمیدونم
> به این خاطر پرسیدم ببینم مدرسه کاراتونو ردیف میکنه یا نه
> ماخودمون این جور چیزا رو انجام دادیم
> مدرسه ما مدرسه عادیه صفرتا صد کارای کنکوری رو خود بچه ها انجام دادن اما بعضی مدارس خاص خودشون کارای دانش اموزا رو ردیف میکنن
> 
> پیک نیمه تیر میاد*


مدرسه ما هم همه رو ب ما واگذار کرده
بازم دستت درد نکنه
ینی اگ وقتش تموم میشد میمردم قطعن
داداش چیزی ک من فهمیدم اینه اگ اشتباس درستش کن
من الان کدو گرفتم نگه میدارم تا پیک بیاد و بعد پیک میگه کجا وارد کنم.
مرسی بازم.

----------


## king of konkur

> *الکی استرس نده
> کدو یه جا بنویس نگه دار
> بعدا خود سنجش میگه کجا واردش کنی*


ندیدم این جوابتونو.مرسی
خدا خیرت بده داداش :Yahoo (100):

----------


## M-95

> من الان رفتم تایید کردم.برو تو سایت دیپ کد تایید کن اگ نمراتت هست
> فقط الان شما هم استرس داری؟؟؟؟؟؟من ک دارم میمیرم
> خاب از سرم پرید بخدا
> من روحمم خبر نداشت!


استرس براي چي داداش؟
فردا زنگ ميزنم مدرسه ميپرسم.فقط اميدوارم باشن

----------


## Milad98

> مدرسه ما هم همه رو ب ما واگذار کرده
> بازم دستت درد نکنه
> ینی اگ وقتش تموم میشد میمردم قطعن
> داداش چیزی ک من فهمیدم اینه اگ اشتباس درستش کن
> من الان کدو گرفتم نگه میدارم تا پیک بیاد و بعد پیک میگه کجا وارد کنم.
> مرسی بازم.


*اره
اینکه تو پیک میگن باید چیکار کنیم رو منم از یکی از بچه های سایت شنیدم 
اما نگرانی نداره این جور چیزارو اخبار هم میگه اکثرا
هرزگاهی یه سر به سایت بزن*

----------


## king of konkur

*Milad98* و *M-95*
مرسی از هر دوی شما
ان شاءالله هرچی دلتون میخاد قبول شید

----------


## Nima1220

اقا من فیزیک رو هفت شدم و اینجا نشونش میده یعنی قبول شدم دیگه ن؟؟؟

----------


## saj8jad

> اقا من فیزیک رو هفت شدم و اینجا نشونش میده یعنی قبول شدم دیگه ن؟؟؟


نمره سالانه رو چند شدی داداش؟ نمره برگه مهم نیست

----------


## mostafara

من رفتم سایت وزارت آموزش و پرورش - سامانه مشاهده و دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی اطلاعاتم رو وارد کردم میگه «اطلاعات شما یافت نشد»

بعد اون پایین نوشته «اگر اطمینان دارید که اطلاعات وارد شده صحیح و منطبق با کارنامه فارغ التحصیلی می باشد آنگاه کلید درخواست رسیدگی را بفشارید»

رفتم اونجا دوباره اطلاعاتم رو وارد کردم نوشت «شما مشمول طرح جمع آوری سوابق تحصیلی در مقطع پیش دانشگاهی نیستید  لطفا پس از فراغت از تحصیل به سامانه مراجعه فرمایید.»


جریان چیه لطفا یکی راهنمایی کنه!

----------


## king of konkur

زنگ زدم آموزش پرورش منطقمون میگه چیزی بخشنامه نشده هنوز آقا سایتی مربوط به سازمان سنجش هست ک گفته باشه تایید کنید مدارکو ؟من الان میخام برم آموزش پرورش

----------


## king of konkur

آقا کدوم قسمت سازمان سنجش گفته باید تایید کنیم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟من میخام نشون آموزش پرورش بدم.

----------


## Lawyer

> من رفتم سایت وزارت آموزش و پرورش - سامانه مشاهده و دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی اطلاعاتم رو وارد کردم میگه «اطلاعات شما یافت نشد»
> 
> بعد اون پایین نوشته «اگر اطمینان دارید که اطلاعات وارد شده صحیح و منطبق با کارنامه فارغ التحصیلی می باشد آنگاه کلید درخواست رسیدگی را بفشارید»
> 
> رفتم اونجا دوباره اطلاعاتم رو وارد کردم نوشت «شما مشمول طرح جمع آوری سوابق تحصیلی در مقطع پیش دانشگاهی نیستید  لطفا پس از فراغت از تحصیل به سامانه مراجعه فرمایید.»
> 
> 
> جریان چیه لطفا یکی راهنمایی کنه!


*مدرک پیشت باید بعد سال 91 گرفته باشیا تا شامل بشی!

فارغی یا تجدید داری تو درسا؟


کسی اینجا مردودی نیس؟*

----------


## Lawyer

> *بنده هم شرایط شمارو دارم!
> رفتم پرسیدم از اداره اموزش و پرورش گفتن شماهارو جزو قبل 91 حساب میکنن!یعنی بدون تاثیر سوابق پیش!
> البته دوتا داخلیه افتادم ولی میگن باید بهرحال فارغ باشی تا نمرات بفرسیم!
> منم چون نمرات 4تا درس نهاییم 15 ایناس ولش کردمچون میدونم تاثیر مثبت ندارن برام!
> 
> ولی شمام اگه میتونی برو از اداره بپرس بااین شرایط...بببن چی میگن بهت!
> اگه تونسی اینجا به منم بگو
> *





> سلام
> من خودم زدم دوتا درس پاس نکردم
> یکیشون زدم تبصره یکیشون مونده واسه شهریور
> روی سایت هرچی اطلاعات میزنم نمیاره
> چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


دوست عزیز رفتی پرسیدی؟
چیکا کردی؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mostafara

> *مدرک پیشت باید بعد سال 91 گرفته باشیا تا شامل بشی!
> 
> فارغی یا تجدید داری تو درسا؟
> 
> 
> کسی اینجا مردودی نیس؟*


من همین 95 امتحان نهایی پیشو دادم تجدیدم ندارم رفتم آموزش و پروشمون پرسیدم گفت هنوز نمرات نفرستادیم تازه از من میپرسید تا کی وقت داره!

----------


## Lawyer

بابا چند بار بگم :Yahoo (21): 
اونایی که فارغ شدن و تجدید ندارن لطفا هی کاسه چه کنم دستتون نگیرید :Yahoo (21): 
نمرات شماها نبود اونجا، یعنی آموزش پرورش هنوز نفرستاده که باید برید بگید بفرستن!
تا زمان گرفتن کارت آزمون کنکور... مهلت تایید هس و سایت بازه!هی جو ندید تموم میشه وقتش :Yahoo (21): 
لطفا کمی صفحات اول بخونید تا جواب سوالات مشابه بگیرید :Yahoo (21): همه سوالای تکراری کردن :Yahoo (21): 


*

الان مردودیا معلقن و تکلیفشون معلوم نیس!
کسی اگه فارغ نشده بگه چیکار کرده...پلیز*

----------


## mohamad.b

کسی در مورد ترمیم معدل ها نمیدونه؟تو سایت وزارت آموزش و پرورش - سامانه مشاهده و دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی که همون نمرات قبلی هست

----------


## After4Ever

> کسی در مورد ترمیم معدل ها نمیدونه؟تو سایت وزارت آموزش و پرورش - سامانه مشاهده و دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی که همون نمرات قبلی هست



هنوز خبری نشده 
ممکنه در این بازده یا بعد کنکور اطلاعی بدن به شخص بعید می دونم به امسال بخوره ترمیم معدل
ولی اصلا نگران نباشدی تاثیر مثبت لطمه ای به رتبه نمی زنه تاثیر مستقیم که رتبه رو خراب می کنه
سال 91 92 با معدلای 15 پزشکی شهید بهشتی دیدم

----------


## setare76

سلام بچه ها
من نهاییای پیشو قبول شدم
اما از داخلیا 2 تا درسو قبول نشدم
بعد اطلاعاتمو که تو سایت میزنم میگه یافت نشد
به خاطر این دوتا درسیه که افتادم؟
به داخلیام ربط داره مگه؟

----------


## Tzar

ما که قبول نشدیم چیکار کنیم :troll (8):

----------


## n.f11

> من همین 95 امتحان نهایی پیشو دادم تجدیدم ندارم رفتم آموزش و پروشمون پرسیدم گفت هنوز نمرات نفرستادیم تازه از من میپرسید تا کی وقت داره!


دقیقا آموزش پرورش ماهم همینو گفت! گفت سرمون شلوغ بوده نفرستادیم. تا این حد بی درو پیکره.


چرا سنجش اطلاعیه نزده؟شما ها از کجا دیدین خبر تایید سوابق؟ جون مادرتون راستشو بگین، سرکارمون که نزاشتین؟ :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Uz3r

بچ ه ها اين چيه؟ 

*توجه : دانش آموزانی که در سال تحصیلی جاری در دوره پیش دانشگاهی در حال تحصیل هستند  باید در تیر ماه 95 و پس از قبولی در دوره پیش دانشگاهی برای تایید سوابق پیش دانشگاهی خود به این سامانه مراجعه نمایند . این داوطلبان اکنون صرفا سوابق دوره سه ساله متوسطه خود را بررسی و تایید نمایند. و از هرگونه درخواست در مورد سوابق پیش دانشگاهی  خود پرهیز نمایند.*

----------


## erfancrepsley

آقا من رفتم آموزش پرورش میگه نمره ها شنبه ميره رو سایت آیا واقعيته شما که همه گرفتین ????

----------


## _Bahar_

سازمان سنجش چیزی  برای تایید ننوشته بود.مگه 14 تیر نباید تاييد کنیم???

----------


## Lawyer

> سلام بچه ها
> من نهاییای پیشو قبول شدم
> اما از داخلیا 2 تا درسو قبول نشدم
> بعد اطلاعاتمو که تو سایت میزنم میگه یافت نشد
> به خاطر این دوتا درسیه که افتادم؟
> به داخلیام ربط داره مگه؟


*سلام
دقیقا شرایط منو  شما یکیه!منم دوتا داخلی...
ملاک اینا نمرات نهایی نیس فقط!ملاکشون فارغ از تحصیلیه!
اینو از اداره آموزش پرورش پرسیدم گفتن نمیتونیم نمرات نهاییتم بفرسیم!باید همه درساتو قبول شده باشی!
منم گفتم اینجوری پس سوابق پیشمون تاثیرش چی میشه؟گفت مشکلی در کنکورت بوجود نمیاد و بدون تاثیر پیش کنکور میدی!

لطفا شمام برو از ادارتون بپرس ببین چی میگن بهت!
اگه جواب شبیه منو گرفتی خیالت از سوابق راحته!نمیخاد تاییدش کنی!
لطفا به منم اینجا بگو
تشکر*





> ما که قبول نشدیم چیکار کنیم :troll (8):


*پس توهم پست بالارو بخون و عمل کن*

----------


## Lawyer

> دقیقا آموزش پرورش ماهم همینو گفت! گفت سرمون شلوغ بوده نفرستادیم. تا این حد بی درو پیکره.
> 
> 
> چرا سنجش اطلاعیه نزده؟شما ها از کجا دیدین خبر تایید سوابق؟ جون مادرتون راستشو بگین، سرکارمون که نزاشتین؟


*سرکاری چیه رفیقعلافن مگه ملت
سایت: dipcode.medu.ir
نوشته بود قبلا که تیرماه ارسال میشه!
حالا تا زمان توزیع کارت وقت هس!نترس!
ابن تاپیک متاسفانه زود زده شد!وگرنه این همه آشفته حالی پیش نمیومد!*




> بچ ه ها اين چيه؟ 
> 
> *توجه : دانش آموزانی که در سال تحصیلی جاری در دوره پیش دانشگاهی در حال تحصیل هستند  باید در تیر ماه 95 و پس از قبولی در دوره پیش دانشگاهی برای تایید سوابق پیش دانشگاهی خود به این سامانه مراجعه نمایند . این داوطلبان اکنون صرفا سوابق دوره سه ساله متوسطه خود را بررسی و تایید نمایند. و از هرگونه درخواست در مورد سوابق پیش دانشگاهی  خود پرهیز نمایند.*


*این همون اطلاعیه قبلیس که آپدیت نکردن!
بعضی جاهارو جدیش نگیر
*



> آقا من رفتم آموزش پرورش میگه نمره ها شنبه ميره رو سایت آیا واقعيته شما که همه گرفتین ????


*اره
هر منطقه ای فرق داره خب بعضیا زودتر میفرسن بعضیا دیرتر!
عجله نکن 
*



> سازمان سنجش چیزی  برای تایید ننوشته بود.مگه 14 تیر نباید تاييد کنیم???


*تایید سوابق ربطی به سنجش نداره!
شما تو سایت: 
dipcode.medu.ir
باید سوابقت تایید کنی که درستن یانه!
اگه فارغ از تحصیلی و نمراتت رو سایت نبود برو بگو اداره بفرسه!گرچه دیریازود میفرسن...

بعد تایید یه کد سوابق پیش میگیری که اونجا باسایت سنجش کار داری
همون بعد14 تیر اینا سنجش اطلاعیه میده چه کنی...*

----------


## Calvin Harris

دوستان کسی خبر داره که هنوزم میشه اعتراض به نهایی پیش کرد یا نه؟؟

انقدر امروز فردا کردم تازه امروز این تاپیک و دیدم....

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

----------


## Wild Rose

حالا تایید شد :Yahoo (21): 

بعدش چی؟؟؟ :Yahoo (110): 

کد رو قاب بگیرم؟ :Yahoo (21): 

چکارش کنم؟؟؟ :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Lawyer

> دوستان کسی خبر داره که هنوزم میشه اعتراض به نهایی پیش کرد یا نه؟؟
> 
> انقدر امروز فردا کردم تازه امروز این تاپیک و دیدم....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


بقیه به فکر تایید نمراتن تو تازه به فکر اعتراض؟؟ :Yahoo (4): 
دیر کردی بنظر!
ولی از مدرسه بپرس!چون به اونا مرتبط...




> حالا تایید شد
> 
> بعدش چی؟؟؟
> 
> کد رو قاب بگیرم؟
> 
> چکارش کنم؟؟؟


*آره قاب بگیر بذار رو طاقچه دلت تنگ شد بوسش کن

کد واسه چی میگیری پس؟
تو 3روز توزیع کارت آزمون یا قبلش سنجش مهلت ویرایش میده تا کد وارد کنی دگ
*

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

مثل اینکه مال مارو مدرسه تایید کرده حالا من برم نگاه کنم مشکلی که پیش نمیاد؟ @*Milad98*،

----------


## afshar

چون تاثیر معدل مثبت هست دیگه حساسیتش کمه و تایید نمیخواد نمرات چهارم

----------


## Milad98

> مثل اینکه مال مارو مدرسه تایید کرده حالا من برم نگاه کنم مشکلی که پیش نمیاد؟ @*Milad98*،


*اگه نمراتت تاییدشده باشه نمیتونی دیگه وارد صفحه شی 
مگر اینکه سازمان سنجش یه زمان دیگه براویرایش اطلاعات قرار بده*

----------


## shirin998

> *اگه نمراتت تاییدشده باشه نمیتونی دیگه وارد صفحه شی مگر اینکه سازمان سنجش یه زمان دیگه براویرایش اطلاعات قرار بده*


مطمئنی؟ آخه من هم الان رفتم تایید کنم میگه اطلاعات شما یافت نشد .حالا باید چیکار کنم؟

----------


## Milad98

> مطمئنی؟ آخه من هم الان رفتم تایید کنم میگه اطلاعات شما یافت نشد .حالا باید چیکار کنم؟


*پستای تاپیکو مرور کنید
جواب سوال شما داده شده!!

!
!
باید بری اموزش پرورش بگی نمراتمو بفرس(دقیقا با همین لحن)چون تا زور بالا سرشون نباشه کاری نمیکنن
*

----------


## shirin998

> *پستای تاپیکو مرور کنید
> جواب سوال شما داده شده!!
> 
> !
> !
> باید بری اموزش پرورش بگی نمراتمو بفرس(دقیقا با همین لحن)چون تا زور بالا سرشون نباشه کاری نمیکنن
> *


اگه تایید نکنیم کنکور میتونیم بدیم یا سوابق قبلا برای سنجش فرستاده شده؟

----------


## mammadahmadi1

سلام دوستان 
من رفتم مدرسه نمرات پیش تایید نشد‍!
فیزیک بعد اعتراض هفت گرفتم میتونم تک بزنم‍
ریاضی و شیمی غائب بودم باس پاس ش تا ارسال بشه؟

----------


## .MEHRAD.

من همین الان یهویی رفتم تایید کردم خدا رو شکر همش درست بود :Yahoo (4):

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> سلام دوستان 
> من رفتم مدرسه نمرات پیش تایید نشد‍!
> فیزیک بعد اعتراض هفت گرفتم میتونم تک بزنم‍
> ریاضی و شیمی غائب بودم باس پاس ش تا ارسال بشه؟


عجب اوضاع قمر در عقربی!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
فک کنم یه درس بتونی تک بزنی درباره دو درس دیگه ت نمیدونم :Yahoo (35):

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> اگه تایید نکنیم کنکور میتونیم بدیم یا سوابق قبلا برای سنجش فرستاده شده؟


برا ادامه ثبت نام کنکور و گرفتن کارت ورود کدی که میده لازمه پس برو تایید کن

----------


## mammadahmadi1

الان تایید نمیشه برا کنکور چه کنم؟

----------


## shirin998

> برا ادامه ثبت نام کنکور و گرفتن کارت ورود کدی که میده لازمه پس برو تایید کن


رفتم تایید کنم اما میگه اطلاعات شما موجود نمیباشد حالا چیکار کنم؟

----------


## Milad98

> اگه تایید نکنیم کنکور میتونیم بدیم یا سوابق قبلا برای سنجش فرستاده شده؟


*من اطلاعاتم  کامل نیس!!!

ازLawyer کمک بگیر*

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*من امروز تایید کردم شد*

----------


## shirin998

من زنگ زدم سازمان سنجش گفت ربطی به کارت ورود به جلسه نداره و کارتها توزیع میشن

----------


## Amir h

تبصره زدن یکی از دروس تو ثبت نام دانشگاه مشکلی ایجاد میکنه؟؟

----------


## imaginedragon

آقا من تمام دروس رو قبول شدم اما هنوز نمرات تو سایت نمیاد ميخام بدونم اصلا خود سنجش اعلام کرده ک برید کد رو بگيريد و بزارين رو سايت یا شماها هل هلکي این کارو کردين ? 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> من زنگ زدم سازمان سنجش گفت ربطی به کارت ورود به جلسه نداره و کارتها توزیع میشن


وقتی سوابق رو تایید میکنی یه کد چند رقمی میاد بعد کنارش نوشته کد را نزد خود حفظ کنید برای تکمیل ثبت نام لازم میشه

----------


## Flicker_Of_Hope

سلام
این کد دانش آموزی چند رقمیه؟
از کجا میشه گیرش آوورد؟

یکی میگفت همون سریال شناسنامه ـس.

----------


## raana

> سلام
> این کد دانش آموزی چند رقمیه؟
> از کجا میشه گیرش آوورد؟
> 
> یکی میگفت همون سریال شناسنامه ـس.


بالای کارنامتون نوشته
نه رقمی هم هست

----------


## S I N A

*همینا رو میگه تایید کنیم ؟!
از کجا آورده این نمره ها رو 
حال نکردم من ...




راستی این پ.د.س مخفف چیه ؟!
همون پدرسگ خودمونه ؟!*  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## maryam2015

سلام ...4 تا درس رو یکی تجدید شدم (نمراتم خوبه یکی رو حالم بهم خورد ) در کل هم تو کارنامه اصلی قبول شدم حالا همه رو تایید کنم  یا چون یکی تجدیدم مشکل پیش میاد و قبول نمی کنن؟ خواهشا جواب بدید هر چی باشه قبول می کنه






هیچی بابا تایید کردم رفت پی کارش... :Yahoo (4):

----------


## paria_7

بچه ها من فارغ التحصیلم دیگه لازم نیس که تایید کنم؟ فک کنم ما دی ماه سوابق هر دو سالو تایید کردیم نه؟

----------


## GUST

> *همینا رو میگه تایید کنیم ؟!
> از کجا آورده این نمره ها رو 
> حال نکردم من ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> راستی این پ.د.س مخفف چیه ؟!
> همون پدرسگ خودمونه ؟!*


دیفرانسیل 18.75 میخوام  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101): خودم 17.75 شدم ! طاق میزنی؟! 
اینم مال منه! نیگا چه زشته  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## hassansadeghi

دوستان من هرچی کد دانش آموزیمو میزنم قبول نمیکنه.کدشم میدونم

----------


## maryam2015

ملت همه اعصابشون خورده تو این انجمن جواب همو نمی دن  :Yahoo (4): چون به روز کنکور نزدیک میشیم :Y (509):   :Yahoo (111): حالا بعد کنکور غلط نکنیم یه سوال بپرسیم اینقدر حاشیه دار میشه کهههههههههه :Y (398):  :Y (410):

----------


## maryam2015

> دوستان من هرچی کد دانش آموزیمو میزنم قبول نمیکنه.کدشم میدونم


شاید بقیه ی گزینه هارو اشتباه بزنی  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Tzar

هنوز نفهمیدم اونی که افتاده دقیقا باید چه کوفتیو تایید کنه ؟
خب ما تایید نکنیم تاثیر پیش چی میشه برا ما ؟:////
1ماه بعد نتایج ما تازه امتحان داریم: /

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Tzar


هنوز نفهمیدم اونی که افتاده دقیقا باید چه کوفتیو تایید کنه ؟
خب ما تایید نکنیم تاثیر پیش چی میشه برا ما ؟:////
1ماه بعد نتایج ما تازه امتحان داریم: /


منم گسسته رو گذاشتم واسه شهریور ...الان تایید نمیکنه...فک کنم واسه ما تاثیر نمیدن*

----------


## hassansadeghi

> شاید بقیه ی گزینه هارو اشتباه بزنی


سپاس.موضوع حل شد.



در این حالت میگن:ر.ی.د.ی در حد لالیگا.

----------


## maryam2015

> سپاس.موضوع حل شد.
> 
> 
> 
> در این حالت میگن:ر.ی.د.ی در حد لالیگا.


ریاضی :Yahoo (4): زبان خارجه :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (12): اشکال نداره شهریور ترمیم کن داداش غصه نداره که  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## gallant

قشنگ معلومه این پ.د.س هم رمزی بین سنجش و خداس :Yahoo (4):

----------


## علی رضایی

من سوال دارم کجااااااااااا باید بپرسممممم؟؟؟؟

----------


## erica

من اطلاعاتم رو تایید کردم بعدا که نگاه کردم دیدم محل تولدم اشتباهه حالا میشه کاری کرد

----------


## Ali__S

> من اطلاعاتم رو تایید کردم بعدا که نگاه کردم دیدم محل تولدم اشتباهه حالا میشه کاری کرد


 طبق گفته یکی از کاربران بعد تایید امکان هیچگونه تصحیح وجود نداره

----------


## Ali__S

بچه ها حالا این کد سوابقو کجا وارد کنیم؟خبری نشد؟؟؟؟

----------


## erica

اگه از طریق اموزش پرورش اقدام کنم چی

----------


## king of konkur

من الان قاب کردم کدو چسبوندم رو دیوار
ینی الان بلاتکلیفیم همه بخدا

----------


## king of konkur

آقا اگه اشتباهی تایید کردید برید آموزش پرورش درست میکنن براتون
واسه تایید نمرات دیپلم یکی از بچه های ما اشتباهی تایید کرد رفت آموزش پرورش درست شد

----------


## kounkory75

دوستان امروز سنجش اعلام کرد که تایید سوابقو باید بگیری توقسمت ویرایش کارت واردکنی حالا من هرچی میخوام کدسوابقو تایید کنم میگه مشخصات یافت نشد ماله شمام اینجوریه؟؟؟؟

----------


## Milad98

> دوستان امروز سنجش اعلام کرد که تایید سوابقو باید بگیری توقسمت ویرایش کارت واردکنی حالا من هرچی میخوام کدسوابقو تایید کنم میگه مشخصات یافت نشد ماله شمام اینجوریه؟؟؟؟


*ویرایش کارت چیه؟*

----------


## kounkory75

> *ویرایش کارت چیه؟*


کارت ورود به جلسه کنکور

----------


## kounkory75

چی شد کسی نیس جواب بده؟؟؟

----------


## Milad98

> چی شد کسی نیس جواب بده؟؟؟


*برو اموزش پرورش
بعد اینکه یعنی موقع گرفتن کارت ورود به جلسه کد استفاده میشه؟*

----------


## kounkory75

> *برو اموزش پرورش
> بعد اینکه یعنی موقع گرفتن کارت ورود به جلسه کد استفاده میشه؟*


داداش الان جملت سوال بود یا جوابی؟

----------


## Milad98

> داداش الان جملت سوال بود یا جوابی؟


*اولیش جواب بود
دومی سوال
*!

----------


## kounkory75

> *اولیش جواب بود
> دومی سوال
> *!


برو سایت سنجش پیک نحوه ی توزیع کارتو بخون تو تبصره3 نوشته .حالا تو کدو گرفتی؟؟؟

----------


## kounkory75

کسی هس کد سوابق پیشو گرفته باشه؟؟

----------


## king of konkur

> برو سایت سنجش پیک نحوه ی توزیع کارتو بخون تو تبصره3 نوشته .حالا تو کدو گرفتی؟؟؟


سلام.دوست عزیز میشه لینک این پیک سنجشو بدی؟من پیداش نکردم
و اینکه برو آموزش پرورش بگو نمرات منو نفرستادید روی سایت.خودشون اوکی میکنن

----------


## kounkory75

> سلام.دوست عزیز میشه لینک این پیک سنجشو بدی؟من پیداش نکردم
> و اینکه برو آموزش پرورش بگو نمرات منو نفرستادید روی سایت.خودشون اوکی میکنن


سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور

----------


## king of konkur

> سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور


مرسی

----------


## kounkory75

> مرسی


شما کدو گرفتی؟؟؟

----------


## king of konkur

> شما کدو گرفتی؟؟؟


آره.من هنوز اعلام نکرده بودند رفتم تایید کردم کدو گرفتم
شما هم برو آموزش پرورش اگ نمراتت نیس

----------


## Tzar

@Lawyer
سلام 
آقا چی شد ؟ ما مردودیا چیکار کنیم :/ 
رفتم مدرسه کلا هنگ بودن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Milad98

> برو سایت سنجش پیک نحوه ی توزیع کارتو بخون تو تبصره3 نوشته .حالا تو کدو گرفتی؟؟؟


*من خیلی وقته گرفتم*

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

دوستان من رفتم سوابقمو بگیرم، گفت اطلاعات شما یافت نشد. رفتم آموزش و پرورش، میگن فارغ التحصیل شدی سوابقت میره رو سایت...
شهریور قبولی رو بگیریم درست میشه؟
سوال دیگه اینه که اینکه شهریوری بشی برای دانشگاه دولتی مشکلی بوجود نمیاره؟
 :Yahoo (1):

----------


## tabrizcity

*سلام 
**دوستان کد سوابق تحصیلی پیش رو هفته ی بعد هنگاک دریافت کارت ورود به جلسه میتونید از قسمت ویرایش کارت وارد کنید**

تبصره3-* *دانش  آموزاني كه سال اخذ مدرك پيش دانشگاهي آنان سال 1391 و بعد از آن مي‌باشد  مي‌بايست قبل از پرينت كارت اقدام به درج عنوان مدرك پيش‌دانشگاهي كرده، و  ضمناً اين داوطلبان ضرورت دارد با مراجعه به قسمت ويرايش اطلاعات كارت شركت  در آزمون نسبت به درج كد سوابق تحصيلي پيش دانشگاهي اقدام نمايند. لازم به  توضيح است كد سوابق تحصيلي از سامانه جمع آوري اطلاعات و سوابق تحصيلي  داوطلبان آزمون سراسري مربوط به وزارت آموزش و پرورش به آدرس: وزارت آموزش و پرورش - سامانه مشاهده و دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی**قابل دريافت مي‌باشد*.

----------


## Roya76

مشخص نیست تا کی وقت داریم؟؟

----------


## Tzar

بابا این چه وضعیتیه اخه 
یه نفر تو این مملکت جواب مارو نداد ... کسی که مردود شده باید چیکار کنه  :Yahoo (21): 
به سنجش میگم میگه برو آموزش پرورش  :Yahoo (21):  میرم آموزش میگه برو مدرسه  :Yahoo (21):  میرم مدرسه میگه برو سایت  :Yahoo (21): 
تو اطلاعیه اش هم که گفته باید تایید بشه :/

----------


## _Bahar_

کد منطقه رو ندارم،چی کار کنم :Yahoo (19):

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

رفتم آموزش پرورش، میگه دیپ کدددددددددد؟ دیپ کد دیگه چیه؟  :Yahoo (4): )))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Tzar

> رفتم آموزش پرورش، میگه دیپ کدددددددددد؟ دیپ کد دیگه چیه؟ )))))))))))))))))))


آقا اصن یه وضعیه :/ 
میری اونجا میگه چرا اومدی  :Yahoo (21):  سوابق چی :/ سایت دیپ کدچیه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _Bahar_

> آقا اصن یه وضعیه :/ 
> میری اونجا میگه چرا اومدی  سوابق چی :/ سایت دیپ کدچیه


سایتی که باید نمراتتو تایید کنی.
dipcode.medu.ir

----------


## _Bahar_

منم همین الان تایید کردم :2:  :2:

----------


## Tzar

> سایتی که باید نمراتتو تایید کنی.


میدونم  :Yahoo (21):  
اون طرف میگه سایت چیه :Yahoo (76):

----------


## _Bahar_

> میدونم  
> اون طرف میگه سایت چیه


 حالا خودت  تایید کردی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Tzar

> خودت  تایید کردی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


افتادم 

الان دغدعه ام اینه که  چی بلایی سر سوابق ما میاد ...1 ماه دیگه نتایج میاد بعد ما تازه شهریور امتحان داریم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _Bahar_

> افتادم 
> 
> الان دغدعه ام اینه که  چی بلایی سر سوابق ما میاد ...1 ماه دیگه نتایج میاد بعد ما تازه شهریور امتحان داریم


خود سازمان سنجشم معلوم نیست داره چی کار میکنه :Yahoo (75): 
غصه نخور خدا بزرگ  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mraday

فارغ التحصيلا كه بهمن وارد كردن چهارمشونو كاري نبايد بكنن براي ويرايش و ...

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

> آقا اصن یه وضعیه :/ 
> میری اونجا میگه چرا اومدی  سوابق چی :/ سایت دیپ کدچیه


قیافه یارو رو دیدم یاد جناب خان افتادم... دیپ کد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :v

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

> افتادم 
> 
> الان دغدعه ام اینه که  چی بلایی سر سوابق ما میاد ...1 ماه دیگه نتایج میاد بعد ما تازه شهریور امتحان داریم


از یه ور دیگه هم میان میگن فقط تا 27 تیر مهلت دارین تایید کنین  :Yahoo (21):  خو وات د فاز آقای سنجش؟

----------


## hassansadeghi

> ریاضیزبان خارجهاشکال نداره شهریور ترمیم کن داداش غصه نداره که


آبجی من با تک ماده قبول شدم.فقط قصه نمره هامو میخورم

----------


## Mohammadreza69

سلام
نمرات چهارمو چطوری باید وارد کرد؟ویرایش کارت از کدوم قسمت سایت سازمان سنجشه؟!

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

> سلام
> نمرات چهارمو چطوری باید وارد کرد؟ویرایش کارت از کدوم قسمت سایت سازمان سنجشه؟!


میشه همزمان با پرینت کارت اینکاراروکرد؟*8MIT8@*

----------


## Mohammadreza69

یعنی هیچکدومتون کد تایید نمرات پیش رو تو سایت سنجش ثبت نکردین؟یا نمیدونین یا وقت ندارین جواب بدین؟بابا من الان نمدونم چیکار کنم پا در هوا موندم!جواب بدین دیگع

----------


## S.N.M19

بالاخره چی شد خودمون وارد کنیم یا مدرسه وارد میکنه

----------


## Legolas

بچه ها من دوتا از درسامو موندم تو درسای نهایی پیش . من باید الان چیکار کنم کد رو . می تونم کد رو بگیرم یا نه ؟ اگه نتونم نمی تونم امتحان بدم ؟

----------


## Farid28

کسایی که نهایی افتادن و فارغ از تحصیل نشدن چه کار باید بکنند

----------


## amir.abs

اقا من کد سوابق تحصیلی پیش دانشگاهیم رو از سایت گرفتم و  تایید کردم 
الان کد رو باید چکار کنم باید جایی وارد کنم ???

----------


## kounkory75

باید بری سایت سنجش ویرایش اطلاعات کارتو بزنی و کدو وارد کنی

----------


## amir.abs

> باید بری سایت سنجش ویرایش اطلاعات کارتو بزنی و کدو وارد کنی


کجای سایتهای ??

----------


## amir_95

وضعیت ما مردودیا معلوم نشد اخرش؟ :Yahoo (19): 
سایت سنجش هم که میپرسی. یه چیز دیگ جواب میدن اصن ربطی به سوالی که میکنی نداره  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## milad00

> باید بری سایت سنجش ویرایش اطلاعات کارتو بزنی و کدو وارد کنی


باید دقیقا چیکار کرد؟؟؟؟

----------


## h.m2010

برای چی باید کد سوابق رو بگیریم ؟

----------


## setare76

> *سلام
> دقیقا شرایط منو  شما یکیه!منم دوتا داخلی...
> ملاک اینا نمرات نهایی نیس فقط!ملاکشون فارغ از تحصیلیه!
> اینو از اداره آموزش پرورش پرسیدم گفتن نمیتونیم نمرات نهاییتم بفرسیم!باید همه درساتو قبول شده باشی!
> منم گفتم اینجوری پس سوابق پیشمون تاثیرش چی میشه؟گفت مشکلی در کنکورت بوجود نمیاد و بدون تاثیر پیش کنکور میدی!
> 
> لطفا شمام برو از ادارتون بپرس ببین چی میگن بهت!
> اگه جواب شبیه منو گرفتی خیالت از سوابق راحته!نمیخاد تاییدش کنی!
> لطفا به منم اینجا بگو
> ...




سلام منم زنگ زدم مدرسه پرسیدم
گفتن که مشکلی برای کنکورت پیش نمیاد و تاثیری نداره...

----------


## negar~

توروخدا یکی بگه اونی که یه امتحان داخلی رو پاس نکرده باید چه گلی بگیره به سرش
 :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## negar~

> سلام منم زنگ زدم مدرسه پرسیدم
> گفتن که مشکلی برای کنکورت پیش نمیاد و تاثیری نداره...


ینی اگه کد رو تایید نکنیم بازم کارت ورود میدن؟؟؟؟

----------


## erica

تایید کردم خودم کد رو وارد کنم یا مدرسه

----------


## erica

محل تولدم اشتباس

----------


## negar~

بابا هیچکس پاسخگو نیست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## negar~

آپ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Goodbye forever

دانستنی‌هایی درباره کارت ورود به جلسه کنکور سراسری 95

----------


## setare76

> ینی اگه کد رو تایید نکنیم بازم کارت ورود میدن؟؟؟؟


آره 
کارتو میدن...

----------


## negar~

> آره 
> کارتو میدن...


برای کنکور مشکلی نداریم ؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## golbargsima

من تایید نکرده بودم حالا تکلیفم چیه؟

----------


## Omid1377

یکی از امتحان های داخلی رو غیبت کردم. مدرسه میگه فارغ التحصیل نیستی و سایت هم کد نمیده بهم. کارت ورود به جلسه رو گرفتم ولی پایینش نوشته : " شما مشمول سوابق تحصیلی پیش دانشگاهی میباشید ولی سوابق تحصیلی شما به سازمان سنجش ارسال نشده است " . 
دقیقا یعنی چی ؟ :/ . الان چه غلطی باید بکنم :/ ؟ . میتونم انتخاب رشته کنم و دانشگاه برم یا سر این مسئله ی مسخره باید یه سال وایسم ؟
اگه کمکی از دستتون بر میاد خواهشا دریغ نکنید

----------


## Nima1220

دوستان من کد سوابق پیش رو وارد کردم موقع ویرایش کارت ولی نشون ندادش بنظرتون واسه همین اینجوریه و بعدا خودش درست میشه؟؟؟ یا دوباره امتحان کنیم؟

----------


## D.A.A

واسه منم همینطوره

----------


## Tzar

> یکی از امتحان های داخلی رو غیبت کردم. مدرسه میگه فارغ التحصیل نیستی و سایت هم کد نمیده بهم. کارت ورود به جلسه رو گرفتم ولی پایینش نوشته : " شما مشمول سوابق تحصیلی پیش دانشگاهی میباشید ولی سوابق تحصیلی شما به سازمان سنجش ارسال نشده است " . 
> دقیقا یعنی چی ؟ :/ . الان چه غلطی باید بکنم :/ ؟ . میتونم انتخاب رشته کنم و دانشگاه برم یا سر این مسئله ی مسخره باید یه سال وایسم ؟
> اگه کمکی از دستتون بر میاد خواهشا دریغ نکنید


نه مشکلی پیش نمیاد
تو این اطلاعیه سنجش (فایل پی دی اف)
نوشته کسایی که فارغ نشدن تو خرداد،تا موعد مقرر (شهریور)باید پاس کنن. اگه شهریورم قبول نشی موندی 
من خودمم مردود خردادم  :Yahoo (21): هنوز نمیدونم این قسمت کد پیش رو چیکار کنم

----------


## setare76

> نه مشکلی پیش نمیاد
> تو این اطلاعیه سنجش (فایل پی دی اف)
> نوشته کسایی که فارغ نشدن تو خرداد،تا موعد مقرر (شهریور)باید پاس کنن. اگه شهریورم قبول نشی موندی 
> من خودمم مردود خردادم هنوز نمیدونم این قسمت کد پیش رو چیکار کنم


دوست عزیز من هم زنگ زدم مدرسه و هم آموزش پرورش زنگ زدم
گفتن مشکلی پیش نمیاد و کاری هم نباید بکنی
فقط شهریور باید پاس کنی که اگه دانشگاه قبول شدی بتونی بری...

----------


## dextermorgan

آقا من هنوز این مشکل رو دارم .برای شما هم اینجوری هست؟دیگه چه قدر صبرکنیم؟
*مشمول اعمال سوابق تحصيلي پيش دانشگاهي مي باشيد ولي سوابق تحصيلي پيش دانشگاهي شما به سازمان سنجش ارسال نشده است بر اساس اطلاعيه مندرج در سايت سازمان عمل نماييد.
**کد سوابق تحصيلي پيش دانشگاهي شما در اين سيستم ثبت و پس از بررسي اقدام خواهد شد. لازم به ذکر است اطلاعات کارت آزمون داوطلب، مطابق با اطلاعات ثبت نامي مي باشد.**
*

----------


## Nima1220

> آقا من هنوز این مشکل رو دارم .برای شما هم اینجوری هست؟دیگه چه قدر صبرکنیم؟
> *مشمول اعمال سوابق تحصيلي پيش دانشگاهي مي باشيد ولي سوابق تحصيلي پيش دانشگاهي شما به سازمان سنجش ارسال نشده است بر اساس اطلاعيه مندرج در سايت سازمان عمل نماييد.
> **کد سوابق تحصيلي پيش دانشگاهي شما در اين سيستم ثبت و پس از بررسي اقدام خواهد شد. لازم به ذکر است اطلاعات کارت آزمون داوطلب، مطابق با اطلاعات ثبت نامي مي باشد.*


از منم همینطوره بیخیال بابا مهم اینه که فرستادی دقت کرده باشی وقتی ویرایش میکنی تو نتیجه ویرایش کد ثبته الکی استرس نده به خودت :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Fawzi

*دوستان از منم همینطوریه  که میگه :شما مشمول سوابق تحصیلی پیش دانشگاهی میباشید ولی سوابق تحصیلی شما به سازمان سنجش ارسال نشده است " . اولش نرفتم سایت دیپ کد گفتم حتما کدی کهم مدرسه داده تایید شده وقتی برگمو پرینت گرفتم متوجه شدم پایین برگم اونو نوشته ...رفتم سایت دیپ کد دیدم نوشته سوابق شما تایید شده !


*

----------


## facebok

برای من زده شما مشمول سوابق تحصیلی پیش دانشگاهی نمیباشید.

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Hossein.A


سلام . 
دوستان ما یکی از اشناهامون پارسال پیشش رو تموم کرد . فیزیکش رو افتاد . از اون موقع هم کلا افتاده ! تا الان...
الان کد سوابق تحصیلی رو که میخوام بگیرم میگه یافت نشد . خب اینو میدونم که افتاده درسشو واسه همین نشون نمیده . 
ولی میخوام بدونم براش چه مشکلی پیش میاد اگه شهریور پاس کنه ؟ 

کلا باید چیکار کنه !
توجه کنین پارسال پیش رو تموم کردن ! یعنی امسال بار دوم هست که کنکور میدن . از پارسال هم هنوز فیزیک رو پاس نکردن.

ممنون


منم درس گسسته رو گذاشتم واسه شهریور .چون قبول نشدم نمراتم تو سایت نیست.ولی کارتو گرفتم .
.
.اگه شهریور قبول بشه فک نکنم مشکلی باشه.تایر پیش هم در نظر گرفته نمیشه*

----------


## -AMiN-

> نه مشکلی پیش نمیاد
> تو این اطلاعیه سنجش (فایل پی دی اف)
> نوشته کسایی که فارغ نشدن تو خرداد،تا موعد مقرر (شهریور)باید پاس کنن. اگه شهریورم قبول نشی موندی 
> من خودمم مردود خردادم هنوز نمیدونم این قسمت کد پیش رو چیکار کنم


من رفتم از مدرسه پرسیدم گفتن تا 30 تیر ارسال میشن ولی هنوزم ارسال نشدن !
شما چی کردین؟

----------


## Atiye a

سلام، بچه ها من سوابقمو وارد نکردم ، الان باید چه کار کنم؟!

----------


## vma001

سلام
من وقتی میخوام سوابق تحصیلی پیش دانشگاهی رو تایید کنم میگه:
اطلاعات شما یافت نشد، کد دانش آموزی و یا کد منطقه یا کد مقطع اشتباه وارد شده است.

نتایج کنکور رو گرفتم امروزم آخرین مهلت انتخاب رشته اس باید حتما انجامش بدم

امتحان گسسته که داخلی مونده واس شهریور 
یعنی مشکل از اینه؟؟
اگ مشکل از اینه پس چجوری باید انتخاب رشته بکنم من؟؟

خواهش میکنم زود جواب بدین
 دگ نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mobin7

منم همین مشکلو دارم نشون نمیده 
از درخواست پیگیرم یه هفته بیشتره میگذره

----------


## Mojgan*M

من پارسال این کدا رو گرفتم
امسالم برا کنکور باید بگیرم؟؟؟ -__-
بعد از کی میتونم>

----------


## Yaghi

شرمنده تاپیک قدیمی بالا میارم!
واسه منم این مشکل الان پیش اومده باید چیکار کنم؟ باید حتما مدارکمو تایید تحصیلی کنم بعد کد رو میدن؟

----------


## Yaghi

آقا من دانشجو ام همینطور عشقی خواستم کنکور بدم  :Yahoo (21): ||| حالا اگر نتونستم ثبت نام کنم نمیشه پولمو پس بگیرم؟ :Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mahdi8585

آقا کی و کجا(چه سایتی؟)باید بریم تاییدشون کنیم؟؟

----------


## _Fateme_

> آقا کی و کجا(چه سایتی؟)باید بریم تاییدشون کنیم؟؟



موقع گرفتن کارت ورود به جلسه فک کنم ۱۲ تیر اون موقع ویرایش کن کارتتم بگیر

----------


## susba

من نمره هامو نگرفتم یعنی یه کارنامه واسه نهایی ها دادن که نرفتم بگیرم.
لازمه باید بگیرم نمره هارو؟

----------


## amirrezabio

آموزش پرورش بخشنامه داده ولی مال مارو اعلام نکردن سرقضیه فیزیک

----------


## -AMiN-

*هم موقع دریافت کارت میتونین کد رو وارد کنین هم موقع اعلام نتایج اولیه قبل از انتخاب رشته
استرس نداشته باشن
چون اصلا وارد هم نکنین فک نکنم مشکلی پیش بیاد*

----------


## mohsen..

من میترسم مثل بهمن سایت دوباره بازی دربیاره  وقتو بگیره نتونیم معدلو تایید کنیم

----------


## z.f.p

سلام دوستان.من دوباره اطلاعاتمو از رو کارنامه نهایی پیش وارد میکنم اما مینویسه اطلاعاتو درست وارد کنین بعد که درخواست رسیدگی کردم نوشته شما مشمول طرح سوابق تحصیلی نیستید لطفا پس از فراغت از تحصیل اقدام کنید :Yahoo (21): یعنی چی این؟من چهارتاشم قبول شدم .فقط بهمون کارنامه نهایی دادن هنوز داخلیارو ندادن ممکنه بخاطر این باشه؟یعنی بعد دادن داخلیا نمراتو میفرستن؟نگرانم :Yahoo (2):

----------


## susba

> سلام دوستان.من دوباره اطلاعاتمو از رو کارنامه نهایی پیش وارد میکنم اما مینویسه اطلاعاتو درست وارد کنین بعد که درخواست رسیدگی کردم نوشته شما مشمول طرح سوابق تحصیلی نیستید لطفا پس از فراغت از تحصیل اقدام کنیدیعنی چی این؟من چهارتاشم قبول شدم .فقط بهمون کارنامه نهایی دادن هنوز داخلیارو ندادن ممکنه بخاطر این باشه؟یعنی بعد دادن داخلیا نمراتو میفرستن؟نگرانم


فکر کنم تایید سوابق پیش هنوز شروع نشده منم که کد رو می زنم چیزی نمیاره.

----------


## z.f.p

دوستان وقت تایید سوابق پیش تا کی هست؟؟؟؟لطفا بگین  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## z.f.p

Up up :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## fateme2020

سلام بچه ها من توسایت دیپ کد میرم نمره هارو میاره اما هرچقدر رو کلمه تایید میزنم هیچ اتفاقی نمیفته چرا؟؟؟ سایت خرابه یا چی؟

----------


## fateme2020

بچه ها چرا من هرچی کلمه تایید رو میزنم اتفاقی نمیفته ؟ سایت خرابه یا چی؟

----------


## amirhossien000

سلام دوستان...
من خرداد ماه سال 1396 امتحانات پیش دانشگاهی رو دادم که 3 درس قبول نشدم یکی رو تک ماده کردم دوتای دیگه تو شهریور قبول شدم
سال 96 کنکور داشتم مثه اینکه باید خرداد سوابق پیش رو تایید میکردم که نکردم برای این که قبول نشده بودم
می خواستم بدونم یه ماه دیگه که سایت دیپ کد باز میشه من میتونم پیش رو تایید کنم یا نه؟؟اگه نمیشه باید چیکار کنم؟؟
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید :Yahoo (105):  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Dark_Angel

درود دوست عزیز/منم خرداد امتحان زیستو نرسیدم شهریور امتحان دادم/ اواخر مهر به سایت دیپ کد سر زدم نمره هامو آورد ولی دوتاشون مغایرت داشت و تایید نکردم/
بعد باز شدن سایت میتونید راحت تایید کنید نمراتتونو و کدسوابق بگیرید مشکلی نیست %  :Yahoo (15): 



> سلام دوستان...
> من خرداد ماه سال 1396 امتحانات پیش دانشگاهی رو دادم که 3 درس قبول نشدم یکی رو تک ماده کردم دوتای دیگه تو شهریور قبول شدم
> سال 96 کنکور داشتم مثه اینکه باید خرداد سوابق پیش رو تایید میکردم که نکردم برای این که قبول نشده بودم
> می خواستم بدونم یه ماه دیگه که سایت دیپ کد باز میشه من میتونم پیش رو تایید کنم یا نه؟؟اگه نمیشه باید چیکار کنم؟؟
> ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## amirhossien000

> درود دوست عزیز/منم خرداد امتحان زیستو نرسیدم شهریور امتحان دادم/ اواخر مهر به سایت دیپ کد سر زدم نمره هامو آورد ولی دوتاشون مغایرت داشت و تایید نکردم/
> بعد باز شدن سایت میتونید راحت تایید کنید نمراتتونو و کدسوابق بگیرید مشکلی نیست %


ممنون از راهنماییت...اخه ی نفر به من گفت ماه بعد فقط برای دیپلمه
الان شما هم ماه بعد میخوای تایید کنی یعنی؟؟

----------


## Dark_Angel

والا من که نشنیدم همچین چیزی حتما برای کساییه که امسال پیش میخونن/ قاعدتا فارغ التحصیلا مشکلی برای تائید نمرات ندارن/مشکل فقط بسته بودن سایته اگه چند هفته پیش سر میزدید سایت باز بود و میتونستید تائید کنید/ الان فقط میتونیم منتظر اوپن!شدن سایت باشیم و لاغیر/ ذهنتونو درگیر مسائل کم اهمیت نکنید پیلیییز  :Yahoo (94): 


> ممنون از راهنماییت...اخه ی نفر به من گفت ماه بعد فقط برای دیپلمه
> الان شما هم ماه بعد میخوای تایید کنی یعنی؟؟

----------


## amirhossien000

سلام دوستان...
زمان تایید سوابق تحصیلی کی هست؟؟

----------


## king of konkur

ببخشید من انصرافی هستم و سال 95 تایید کردم سوابقمو. الان سایت بسته بود هر چی میزدم آدرسو پیدا نمیکرد. موقع ثبت نام باز میشه دیگه؟

----------


## zahra.2015

* وایی ثبت نام کنکور نزدیکه
کد سوابق اینا ک تغییر نمیکنه پ لازم نیس برم تاییدیه بگیرم دیگه؟
وای استرس گرفتم خدا امسال بخیر کنه*

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

باز این بحث شروع شد :Yahoo (4): 
پارسال کچل شدیم هممون
اصلا فکر این چیزا رو نکنین
موقع ثبت نام کنکور هر کاری که خود سایت بخاد،راهنمایی میکنه چجوری هر کاریو انجام بدین

----------


## amin1441

یادمه پارسال پدرم در اومد که فقط بتونم وارد اون سامانه به غایت مزخرف دیپ کد بشم! نزدیک 3 روز به طور مداوم درس خوندنو گذاشتم کنار و فقط هدفم این بود واردش بشم. حالا مشکل از کجا بود؟!!! از اینجا بود که من موقع وارد کردن اعداد، حواسم نبوده و زبان ویندوزو رو فارسی گذاشته بودم و تو فیلدی که تایپ میکنی هم اصلا فهمیده نمیشه و *هیچ راهنمایی* در این مورد هم نکرده. خلاصه هعی میگفت اطلاعات شما نادرسته و منم هعی شماره دانش آموزی و ... رو دست کاری کردم... نشد که نشد.... خواستم برم آموزش و پرورش ولی اخر سر گفتم بزا یبار با انگلیسی وارد کنم.... :Yahoo (21):  باز خوبه موقع ثبت نام کنکور سنجش خودش پی ام میده که زبانو تغییر بده.
بقول شاعر وطنم..... :Yahoo (31): 
نتیجه گیری: هیچوقت زبان ویندوز رو تغییر ندید.....

----------


## pourya78

> یادمه پارسال پدرم در اومد که فقط بتونم وارد اون سامانه به غایت مزخرف دیپ کد بشم! نزدیک 3 روز به طور مداوم درس خوندنو گذاشتم کنار و فقط هدفم این بود واردش بشم. حالا مشکل از کجا بود؟!!! از اینجا بود که من موقع وارد کردن اعداد، حواسم نبوده و زبان ویندوزو رو فارسی گذاشته بودم و تو فیلدی که تایپ میکنی هم اصلا فهمیده نمیشه و *هیچ راهنمایی* در این مورد هم نکرده. خلاصه هعی میگفت اطلاعات شما نادرسته و منم هعی شماره دانش آموزی و ... رو دست کاری کردم... نشد که نشد.... خواستم برم آموزش و پرورش ولی اخر سر گفتم بزا یبار با انگلیسی وارد کنم.... باز خوبه موقع ثبت نام کنکور سنجش خودش پی ام میده که زبانو تغییر بده.
> بقول شاعر وطنم.....
> نتیجه گیری: هیچوقت زبان ویندوز رو تغییر ندید.....


والا مدرسه ما یه کارنامه سه سال رو داده با آدرس سایته ولی سایته نمیره توش؟؟؟؟؟؟ چجوریاس؟؟؟/

----------


## amirhossien000

دوستان من فارغ التحصیل هستم ولی پیشو تایید نکردم چون تابستون فارغ شدم منتظر قبولی بودم
حالا الان کی میشه رفت تایید کرد؟؟ فقط برای چهارم مونده همین
اگه اطلاع دارید راهنمایی کنید لطفا

----------


## pourya78

سایتش چرا نمیاره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## amirhossien000

> سایتش چرا نمیاره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


داداش وارد سایت میشی نمره هارو نمیاره یا کلا سایت بالا نمیاد؟

----------


## pourya78

> داداش وارد سایت میشی نمره هارو نمیاره یا کلا سایت بالا نمیاد؟


کلا بالا نمیاد server not found

----------


## amirhossien000

> کلا بالا نمیاد server not found


مگه میشه ؟؟برای من میاد ولی چون هنوز اپدیت نشده نمیدونم میشه تایید کرد یانه؟؟
شاید ادرس سایت اشتپ میزنی میخوای یه بار هم با گوشی برو

----------


## pourya78

> مگه میشه ؟؟برای من میاد ولی چون هنوز اپدیت نشده نمیدونم میشه تایید کرد یانه؟؟
> شاید ادرس سایت اشتپ میزنی میخوای یه بار هم با گوشی برو


مگه www.dipcode.medu.irنیست/؟؟

----------


## amirhossien000

> مگه www.dipcode.medu.irنیست/؟؟


داداش 3 تا w نزنیو میاره

----------


## amir 1378

برا من نوشته شما صحت اطلاعات خود را تائید نموده اید  یعنی لازم نیس دیگه تائید کنم ؟

----------


## amin1441

> برا من نوشته شما صحت اطلاعات خود را تائید نموده اید  یعنی لازم نیس دیگه تائید کنم ؟


برا ما فارغ التحصیلا فک نمی کنم دوباره لازم باشه تایید کنیم

----------


## amirhossien000

> برا ما فارغ التحصیلا فک نمی کنم دوباره لازم باشه تایید کنیم


منم فارغ التحصیلم سوم رو تایید کردم پیشو چون خرداد قبول نشدم تایید نکردم
الان میشه تایید کرد؟؟
شهریور قبول شدم

----------


## amirhossien000

> مگه www.dipcode.medu.irنیست/؟؟


اومد؟؟

----------


## pourya78

> اومد؟؟


نه حالا بعداز ظهر با گوشی بزنم ببینم چی میشه؟

----------


## amirhossien000

> منم فارغ التحصیلم سوم رو تایید کردم پیشو چون خرداد قبول نشدم تایید نکردم
> الان میشه تایید کرد؟؟
> شهریور قبول شدم


دوستان میشه این سوال منو جواب بدید که ی وقت دیر نشه
ممنون

----------


## pourya78

لطفا لطفا جواب بدید. مدرسه به من گفت تا بیست و هفتم وقت داری برا سوابق ولی سایت برا سال قبله و اپدیت نشده .. چی کنم . ثبت کنم مشکلی میشه یا نه ؟

----------


## pourya78

up

----------


## pourya78

up واقعا یکی کمک کنه  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## amirhossien000

> up واقعا یکی کمک کنه


اقا برو تایید کن من همین الان تایید کردم
دوتا نمره پیشم اشتباه بود ولی از اون جایی ک تاثیر مثبته تایید کردم ک فقط کد رو بگیرم

----------


## pourya78

> اقا برو تایید کن من همین الان تایید کردم
> دوتا نمره پیشم اشتباه بود ولی از اون جایی ک تاثیر مثبته تایید کردم ک فقط کد رو بگیرم


من متوسطه رو تایید کردم ولی دانش اموزم پیش مونده دیگه الان که پیش نباید تایید کنم؟

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

اینقدر برید تو سایت دیپ کد تا جونتون در آد
هنوز ثبت نام شروع نشده و هیشکی بالاسر سایت نیست اینا هی میگن نمیشه و فلان
الحق که حرف نخاد تو گوش کسی بره با سنبه هم نمیره

----------


## Aseydreza

یه سوال من الان کد متوسطه رو گرفتم 
نوشته بود پیش رو بعد هر وقت امتحان خرداد دادین بزنید یعنی خرداد دوباره باید بزنیم یا همین بسه کلا چجوریه 
پارسالیااا...

----------


## amirhossien000

> من متوسطه رو تایید کردم ولی دانش اموزم پیش مونده دیگه الان که پیش نباید تایید کنم؟


نه اگه پیش هستی باید خرداد تایید کنی

----------


## amirhossien000

> یه سوال من الان کد متوسطه رو گرفتم 
> نوشته بود پیش رو بعد هر وقت امتحان خرداد دادین بزنید یعنی خرداد دوباره باید بزنیم یا همین بسه کلا چجوریه 
> پارسالیااا...


اگه دانش اموز پیشی باید خرداد سال اینده تایید کنی برای پیش رو

----------


## amirhossien000

> اینقدر برید تو سایت دیپ کد تا جونتون در آد
> هنوز ثبت نام شروع نشده و هیشکی بالاسر سایت نیست اینا هی میگن نمیشه و فلان
> الحق که حرف نخاد تو گوش کسی بره با سنبه هم نمیره


داداش گلم الان هم میشه.. حتما نیاز نیس ک ثبت نام شروع بشه
وقتی سایت بازه پس میشه

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

ثبت نام کنکور که تموم شد و فهمیدی چقدر از وقتت پای چیزی رفته متوجه منظور من میشی
مطمئن باش تو این بحبوحه که تو داری سعی میکنی از چیزی که از اطلاعی نداری سر در بیاری، یه سری بی خبر از همه چیز دارن درس میخونن
و همین بی‌خبرا ثبت نام که شروع بشه عین بچه آدم راهنمایی های سایت سنجشو میخونن و در عرض یک ساعت تمام کاراشونو انجام میدن اون موقع میفهمی که نیاز نبوده این همه وقت بزاری رو این چیز مسخره
خدا همه رو به راه راست هدایت کنه منم بزاره تو اولویت :Yahoo (100):

----------


## amirhossien000

> ثبت نام کنکور که تموم شد و فهمیدی چقدر از وقتت پای چیزی رفته متوجه منظور من میشی
> مطمئن باش تو این بحبوحه که تو داری سعی میکنی از چیزی که از اطلاعی نداری سر در بیاری، یه سری بی خبر از همه چیز دارن درس میخونن
> و همین بی‌خبرا ثبت نام که شروع بشه عین بچه آدم راهنمایی های سایت سنجشو میخونن و در عرض یک ساعت تمام کاراشونو انجام میدن اون موقع میفهمی که نیاز نبوده این همه وقت بزاری رو این چیز مسخره
> خدا همه رو به راه راست هدایت کنه منم بزاره تو اولویت


کلا ده دقیقه طول کشید...حالا گذاشتن پست ها رو در نظر بگیرم رو هم یک ساعت

----------


## mohsen..

خداروشکر همین الان رفتم نمرات پیش دانشگاهی رو تایید کردم 
نمرات سوم  هم پارسال تایید شده بود
پارسال زجر کشیده بودم اصن

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> خداروشکر همین الان رفتم نمرات پیش دانشگاهی رو تایید کردم 
> نمرات سوم  هم پارسال تایید شده بود
> پارسال زجر کشیده بودم اصن


سلام پشت کنکوریا لازم نیست دیگه سوم رو تایید کنن؟سوم رو پارسال تایید کردم

----------


## Banoo.Sajedi

تا کی مهلت تایید هست؟؟؟
بعد اگه تایید نکنیم نمیتونیم ثبت نام کنیم؟
بابا من کارنامه پیشم رو نرفتم هنوز از مد بگیرم دارم جر میخورم از استرس :Yahoo (21): 
خاک بر سرم ای خدا

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> تا کی مهلت تایید هست؟؟؟
> بعد اگه تایید نکنیم نمیتونیم ثبت نام کنیم؟
> بابا من کارنامه پیشم رو نرفتم هنوز از مد بگیرم دارم جر میخورم از استرس
> خاک بر سرم ای خدا


نترس خبری نیست...کارنامه فقط واسه اینه که ببینی نمرات تو سایت با کارنامت مطابقت داره یا نه...کد منطقه رو که همه جا میتونی پیدا کنی تنها چیزی که میخوای کد دانش اموزیته که باید از مدرسه بگیری...مال من که شماره شناسنامم بود...فک کنم بتونی واسه شماره دانش اوزی از کارنامه سال قبلت هم استفاده کنی به شرطی که همونجا درس خونده باشی

----------


## Banoo.Sajedi

الان من واسه تایید کردن سوابق تحصیلی متوسطه مشکلی ندارم،بحثم رو پیش دانشگاهیه.کد دانش آموزی پیش جداست؟تا کی مهلت داریم؟

----------


## Banoo.Sajedi

آپ

----------


## saj8jad

> تا کی مهلت تایید هست؟؟؟
> بعد اگه تایید نکنیم نمیتونیم ثبت نام کنیم؟
> بابا من کارنامه پیشم رو نرفتم هنوز از مد بگیرم دارم جر میخورم از استرس
> خاک بر سرم ای خدا


سلام
برید سایت سوابق تحصیلی به آدرس وزارت آموزش و پرورش - سامانه مشاهده و دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی
اطلاعاتتون رو وارد کنید و نمراتتون رو ابتدا چک کنید و سپس اگر صحیح وارد شده بودند تایید کنید




> الان من واسه تایید کردن سوابق تحصیلی متوسطه مشکلی ندارم،بحثم رو پیش دانشگاهیه.کد دانش آموزی پیش جداست؟تا کی مهلت داریم؟


خیر ، کد دانش آموزی یکیه خواهر
نترسید ، حدودا تا دهه اول بهمن فرصت تایید سوابق و ثبت نام در کنکور سراسری 97 رو دارید

----------


## amirhossien000

> سلام
> برید سایت سوابق تحصیلی به آدرس وزارت آموزش و پرورش - سامانه مشاهده و دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی
> اطلاعاتتون رو وارد کنید و نمراتتون رو ابتدا چک کنید و سپس اگر صحیح وارد شده بودند تایید کنید
> 
> 
> 
> خیر ، کد دانش آموزی یکیه خواهر
> نترسید ، حدودا تا دهه اول بهمن فرصت تایید سوابق و ثبت نام در کنکور سراسری 97 رو دارید


ولی فک نکنم کد دانش اموزی متوسطه و پیش یکی باشه...برای من نیست...حتی موقع ثبت نام کنکور هم کد دانش اموزی پیش میخوان هم متوسطه رو

----------


## saj8jad

> ولی فک نکنم کد دانش اموزی متوسطه و پیش یکی باشه...برای من نیست...حتی موقع ثبت نام کنکور هم کد دانش اموزی پیش میخوان هم متوسطه رو


تا جایی که بنده میدونم کد دانش آموزی یکیه ، هم برای متوسطه و هم پیش دانشگاهی ، اما کد سوابق تحصیلی دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی متفاوته
کد دانش آموزی همون شماره سریال و سری شناسنامه هستش ، مثال : 112233 88/الف که کد دانش آموزی میشه 188112233

----------


## F.konkoor97

اونایی که پشت کنکوری هستن کدشون همون پارسالیه دیگه؟یا باید دوباره بگیریم؟؟

----------


## سحر96

بچه ها الان من که امسال غارغ اتحصیل تجربی هستم سال پیش هم ،سومو پیش رو تایید کردم باید بازم برم تایید کنم؟
اگه اره میشه بگید از کدوم سایت؟

----------


## kawaiimahdi

من دیپلم نگرفتم هنوز 
ایا سوابق تحصیلی برای من میاد???
میخام کنکور بدم حتما
رفتم تو سایت اطلاعاتو وارد کردم میگه کد منطقه یا دانش اموزی یا مقطع اشتباس

----------


## aminkhan795

با سلام 
دوستان معدل دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی رو از کجا بیارم ؟ هیچ کارنامه ای از دوران دبیرستان و پیش دانشگاهی ندارم
کد سوابق تحصیلی رو پیدا کردم . ایا همین کد اکتفا نمیکنه یا نیاز به وارد کردن معدل دوره دیپلم و پیش هم هست؟

----------


## amirhossien000

> با سلام 
> دوستان معدل دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی رو از کجا بیارم ؟ هیچ کارنامه ای از دوران دبیرستان و پیش دانشگاهی ندارم
> کد سوابق تحصیلی رو پیدا کردم . ایا همین کد اکتفا نمیکنه یا نیاز به وارد کردن معدل دوره دیپلم و پیش هم هست؟


باید داشته باشی...برو از مدرسه ای که درس خوندی بگیر

----------

